# "Warum wird Raubkopiert??", fragte der Entwickler ..., die Piraten gaben Antwort



## klefreak (14. August 2008)

in der Softwarebranche geht die Frage um, warum denn allerorts Raubkopiert wird. Versuche, diesem Treiben Einhalt zu gebieten scheiterten mesit daran, dass jeder noch so moderne Kopierschutz immer von kreativen Crackern ausgehebelt werden konnte.

Cliff ‘cliffski’ Harris vom Entwicklerstudio Positech Games stellte die Frage warum denn alles immer kopiert werden müsse an die "Piraten", diese antworteten Promt, so dass der Blog eine Flut von Antworten aushalten musste.

Die Häufigsten antworten, warum Spiele Kopiert werden waren: "zu teuer", "warum Geld für Langeweile?", "Story??",... 

Harris antwortete, dass er die Beschwerden möglichst umsetzen wolle, sagte aber auch, dass "leider?" nicht die ganze Spieleindustrie diesen Plan verfolge.

Quelle:

Cliff ‘cliffski’ Harris vom Entwicklerstudio Positech Games

Entwickler bittet Piraten um Rat - The Inquirer DE


EDIT: link Fixed


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (14. August 2008)

*AW: "Warum wird Raubkopiert??", fragte der Entwickler ...  ..., die Piraten gaben Ant*



> Page not found



Link geht net.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2008)

*AW: "Warum wird Raubkopiert??", fragte der Entwickler ...  ..., die Piraten gaben Ant*



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Link geht net.


 
Jep, geht nicht.

Warum raubkopiert wird.

Weil es relativ einfach ist.
Weil Spiele zu teuer sind.
Weil man sich nicht jede neu herausgekommene Version eines Programms braucht (siehe Nero, Photoshop, etc.)
Weil man schon raubgeklaute Musik hat.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (14. August 2008)

*AW: "Warum wird Raubkopiert??", fragte der Entwickler ...  ..., die Piraten gaben Ant*

page not found


----------



## olsystems (14. August 2008)

*AW: "Warum wird Raubkopiert??", fragte der Entwickler ...  ..., die Piraten gaben Ant*

Das geht doch schon solange es Software gibt das Kopiert wird und außerdem sehn die Cracker doch das schon fast als Sport an wer schafft es als erster den Kopierschutz zu knacken!
Nimmt man doch nur mal die X360 da gab es schon eine gecrackte Firmware bevor die Konsole überhaupt auf den Markt kam.

Ich kann mich noch an einen Satz von Adobes Chef erinnern der mal sagte das die paar Leute die das Programm unrecht mäßig verwenden so gering sei das das gar nicht ins Gewicht viele, das kann meiner Meinung auch nicht der richtige Weg sein um die Piraterie einzudämmen.

LG
olsystems


----------



## klefreak (14. August 2008)

*AW: "Warum wird Raubkopiert??", fragte der Entwickler ...  ..., die Piraten gaben Ant*

link fixed 

lg Klemens


----------



## alkirk (14. August 2008)

*AW: "Warum wird Raubkopiert??", fragte der Entwickler ...  ..., die Piraten gaben Ant*

Ich denke , zum Teil tragen doch die Firmen einen Anteil an dieser Sache.
Gerade im Bereich der PC Spiele sieht man das in letzter Zeit sehr deutlich. In kürzester Zeit werden möglichst viele Spiele auf den Markt geworfen (Preis ca. 50Euro). Nur das Problem dabei ist, das sie meist jede Menge Fehler aufweisen.
Nun stell ich mir doch die Frage, wieso sollte ich 50 Euro für ein Spiel bezahlen was nichtmal fertig ist? Das liegt dann Wochenlang rum bis es dann mal ein Patch gibt.
Demos von Spielen sind auch keine Lösung weil Probleme meist erst in Finalspiel auftauchen. 

Ich hab mir inzwischen zur Angewohnheit gemacht, mir die Spiele in der Videothek zu holen und wenn die Probleme dann gefixt sind kauf ich sie mir dort gebraucht oder dann reduziert im Laden. Zumindest weiß ich dann ob es Probleme gibt.

Auch kann ich das gejammer der Musikindustrie nicht ganz so nachvollziehen.
Auf der einen Seite sind CD´s nicht wirklich billig.(gerade wo das Geld nichtmehr so locker sitz) und auf der anderen Seite soll ich 20-25 Euro bezahlen für 5 Leider die ich vielleicht davon nur höre.(wovon dann auch noch min. 2 coverversionen sind)
Musikportale sind auch nicht wirklich eine Alternative, da ein Lied 1 Euro kostet und ich dann auch noch eingeschränkt bin wie ich es benutzen darf.

Meine Alternative dazu ist ein gewisser Player+einen Programm was den Stream aufzeichnet. Ist soweit mir bekannt völlig legal. Dazu kommt noch, ich kann mir aussuchen welche Musikrichtung ich höre.


Ich selbst bin kein Freund davon Raubkopien zu benutzen. (für die meisten Programme gibt es inzwischen auch schon gute kostenlose Versionen)
Aber in gewisser Weise kann ich nachvollziehen, das es viele Leute gibt, die dies tun.


----------



## riedochs (14. August 2008)

*AW: "Warum wird Raubkopiert??", fragte der Entwickler ...  ..., die Piraten gaben Ant*

Bei Spielen brauch man meist ja nicht mal mehr 6 Monate warten, dann gibt es die schon fuer unter 30 Euro. Ich kaufe viele Spiele erst spaeter, ausserdem sind dann schon viele Fehler behoben.

Von Raubkopien halte ich recht wenig, ich kaufe mir die Software die ich regelmaessig benoetige, fuer alles andere nehme ich die Shareware, Freeware oder OpenSource


----------



## mad-onion (14. August 2008)

*AW: "Warum wird Raubkopiert??", fragte der Entwickler ...  ..., die Piraten gaben Ant*

Ich denke mal, das ist in der Tat ein heikles Thema.
In sämtlichen Ländern dieser Welt ist es so, dass viele wenig und wenige viel Geld verdienen.
Wer also wenig Geld hat, stellt sich dann wahrscheinlich die Frage:
"Warum für etwas bezahlen, was ich auch umsonst haben kann?"
Dazu kommt dann noch die "scheinbare" Anonymität im Net.
Ein wenig hier geklickt, ein wenig dort gesurft und in ein paar handgriffen ist dann das Ziel erreicht, ohne Geld auszugeben oder das Haus zu verlassen.
Der Schock kommt dann in Form von "klingeling, die Polizei ist da"

Was Cracker animiert, Raubkopien zu ermöglichen bzw. Kopierschutzmechanismen ausser Kraft zu setzen... Ich weiß es auch nicht wirklich. Vermutlich ist es ein gewisses Machtgefühl, welches sich entwickeln könnte weil man es den Grossen gezeigt hat. Ruhm und Ansehen unter den Gleichgesinnten wäre auch ein denkbares Motiv.


----------



## da_Fiesel (14. August 2008)

*AW: "Warum wird Raubkopiert??", fragte der Entwickler ...  ..., die Piraten gaben Ant*

Ich kann Raubkopierer verstehen. Ich meine,  es kommen Spiele auf den Markt die verbuggt sind ohne Ende mit den Patches wird alles manchmal nur noch schlimmer. Und dafür 50€ zahlen??! Dann sollten sie lieber ihre eigenen Spiele 
noch 1 oder2 Monate testen und  Bugs beheben als die Spiele nur schnell,schnell schneller auf den Markt werfen man sieht ja was dabei rauskommt:
-> Need for Speed sag ich da nur. Die Sotrys der letzten Serien warn zum einschlafen und dafür 50€ zahlen sehe ich (und auch andere nicht ein).

Gute Spiele wie CoD4,CS:S (okay sind Onlinegames) kann man ja auch nicht so leicht Raubkopieren. (wen man sie Online zocken will).

UNd zum Thema Musik runterladen: Wer macht das nicht?!  ALso ganz ehrlich es ist wohl nur ein Bruchteil von den PCGHX-Member die hier legal MUsik runterlädt...dazu mach ich gleich mal ne Umfrage Weil 1€ für nen Lied zahlen...lol. Für 1Cent pro Lied könnte man vill. drüber reden, da würde das Musikbiuness warhscheinlich sogar mehr dran verdienen, als mit Musikload.de oder so, weil dann mehr runterladen würden.

Ich bekennen mich auch als Downloader, habe mir erst neulich einen RS-PreiumAcc gekauft

Ich hoffe ich hab mir hier jetzt nich Feinde im Forum gemacht 

MFG da_fiesel


----------



## <--@ndré--> (14. August 2008)

*AW: "Warum wird Raubkopiert??", fragte der Entwickler ...  ..., die Piraten gaben Ant*

Also ganz ehrlich, mir kommt es vor, als ob Spieleentwickler sich zurücklehnen und Geld zählen.

Frage: Warum soll ich für die PS3/Xbox360-Version eines Spiels 20€ mehr zahlen als für die PC-Version, wenn diese doch technisch identisch sind?

Ich zahle doch keine 70€ und ich bekomme sowas (hier UEFA Euro 2008):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um das klarzustellen, nichts gefaked, In-Game-Grafik auf höchster Grafikeinstellung. Das ist wirklich nur .

Gruß,
André


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2008)

*AW: "Warum wird Raubkopiert??", fragte der Entwickler ...  ..., die Piraten gaben Ant*

Was mich auch stört, ist die Veröffentlichungszeit.
Da kommen Call of Duty 4 und Crysis gleichzeitig raus und was ist.
Alle beschweren sich, dass sie nicht so viel verkaufen.

Und diesen Herbst das gleiche Lied
Far Cry 2, GTA 4, CoD 5. Was soll das?

Ich kaufe nur einen Titel pro Viertel Jahr fertig.
Alles andere ist nichts für mich. Außerdem erwarte ich ein Spiel, das läuft und nicht auf den ersten Patch, damit ich es überhaupt installieren kann.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (14. August 2008)

*AW: "Warum wird Raubkopiert??", fragte der Entwickler ...  ..., die Piraten gaben Ant*

Heut zu Tage ist ja schon fast zu einem Standart geworden , das man egal was es ist im Netz bekommt , doch ich vertrette den Standpunkt , das wenn Software gut ist , man diese auch kaufen sollte !

Genauso ist es doch auch im Musikgeschäft ! Dort kriegt man Alben schon vor dem eigentlichem Erscheinungsdatum 

Dort ist es doch genauso , wenn einem die Musik gefällt sollte man sich auch die CD kaufen um den Künstler zu unterstüzen !

Es gibt ja auch Leute , die ein ganzes unbezahltes Sys haben , angefangen bei dem BS , Software , Musik etc.

Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen , wirklich nicht


----------



## Fifadoc (14. August 2008)

*AW: "Warum wird Raubkopiert??", fragte der Entwickler ...  ..., die Piraten gaben Ant*

warum wird raubkopiert?
aus geld-mangel oder um einfach zu testen, ob die "Ware" das geld auch wert ist? oO

Also ich sehe raubkopiere als einen Langzeit-test um zu sehen, ob die "Ware" auch gut ist.
leider sind nämlich über 90% der spiele, filme, etc. einfach SCHROTT.
dafür Geld zu verlangen ist nicht die feine art.
Übrigens wird etwas, das nicht raubkopiert wird, deshalb auch nicht gleich gekauft. 
Ich spiel es eher gar nicht, bevor ich 50€ für einen "Test" ausgeben soll. -.-


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2008)

*AW: "Warum wird Raubkopiert??", fragte der Entwickler ...  ..., die Piraten gaben Ant*

Downgeloadetet Musikalben sind irgendwie Wegwerfware geworden.
Wenn man sich mal ein Album kauft, schätzt man es mehr.
Ich kaufe vielleicht ein bin zwei Alben pro Monat. Vielleicht auch mal ein Schnäppchen, wenn ich Zeit habe.

Heute in Berlin habe ich bei einem Elektromarkt geschaut und ein altes Album von Shakin' Stevens gefunden (ja genau).
Musste ich mir gönnen, nur 4 Mäuse


----------



## Fifadoc (14. August 2008)

*AW: "Warum wird Raubkopiert??", fragte der Entwickler ...  ..., die Piraten gaben Ant*

Ich kaufe seid etwa 3 Jahren gar keine Alben mehr... Hab halt von den Onkelz alle Alben, aber da kommt ja nix mehr ^^
Aber ich sauge auch keine Musik... ich höre einfach mehr Radio. Im Auto und als Livestream halt.

Bei Filmen kauf ich die DVD, wenn er es wert ist und bei spielen ebenso.
Halt immer für den Fall, dass die sachen es wert sind.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (14. August 2008)

*AW: "Warum wird Raubkopiert??", fragte der Entwickler ...  ..., die Piraten gaben Ant*

Bevor ich es vergesse, *wenn* ich Musik "kaufe", dann mit den Coca Cola-Codes bei iTunes, da kostet es nämlich ziemlich genau nichts und die Auswahl ist auch Hammer. Was nur stört sind die Alben, die man nur komplett kaufen kann. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## riedochs (14. August 2008)

*AW: "Warum wird Raubkopiert??", fragte der Entwickler ...  ..., die Piraten gaben Ant*

Die 2 Alben die ich im Jahr kaufe sind mir auch egal.


----------



## Leopardgecko (14. August 2008)

*AW: "Warum wird Raubkopiert??", fragte der Entwickler ...  ..., die Piraten gaben Ant*



da_Fiesel schrieb:


> Ich kann Raubkopierer verstehen. Ich meine,  es kommen Spiele auf den Markt die verbuggt sind ohne Ende mit den Patches wird alles manchmal nur noch schlimmer. Und dafür 50€ zahlen??! Dann sollten sie lieber ihre eigenen Spiele
> noch 1 oder2 Monate testen und  Bugs beheben als die Spiele nur schnell,schnell schneller auf den Markt werfen man sieht ja was dabei rauskommt:
> -> Need for Speed sag ich da nur. Die Sotrys der letzten Serien warn zum einschlafen und dafür 50€ zahlen sehe ich (und auch andere nicht ein).
> 
> ...



Diese Argumentation halte ich für sehr fragwürdig.
Ich raubkopiere nicht mal interessante Spiele.
Warum sollte ich mir dann ein Spiel raubkopieren, wenn ich es für langweilig halte? Wird es durch das Raubkopieren etwa interessanter?

Oder warum ein Spiel raubkopieren, nur weil es verbuggt ist?
Würde das Raubkopieren des Spiels nicht geschehen, wenn es zwei Monate später unverbuggt auf den Markt kommen würde?

Und es gibt auch Leute, die laden GAR KEINE Musik aus dem Internet (wozu ich auch zähle).
Ich sehe nicht ein, Geld für Musik zu bezahlen, die durch DRM reglementiert wird.
Und wenn man sich vermeintliche Lieder von irgendwelchen dubiosen Quellen herunter lädt, weiß man nie, was für eine "Überraschung" einen erwartet.

Wenn ich Lieder für meinen MP3-Player brauche, greife ich auf Titel aus meiner CD-Sammlung zurück, die ich übrigens selbst komplett in MP3 gerippt habe.
Die ist umfangreich genug und heutzutage kommt eh kaum noch vernünftige Musik heraus.
Also warum sollte ich Musik horten, die ich gar nicht hören will.


----------



## da_Fiesel (14. August 2008)

*AW: "Warum wird Raubkopiert??", fragte der Entwickler ...  ..., die Piraten gaben Ant*



Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Diese Argumentation halte ich für sehr fragwürdig.
> Ich raubkopiere nicht mal interessante Spiele.
> Warum sollte ich mir dann ein Spiel raubkopieren, wenn ich es für langweilig halte? Wird es durch das Raubkopieren etwa interessanter?
> 
> ...



1. Gute Spiele habe ich auch original Cod4 CS:S, GTA San Andreas, Most Wanted. Crysis. GTA 4 werde ich mir auch kaufen. Von TIteln wo man weis, die auch ne super Kritik bekommen hams auch verdient das man 50€ zahlt. 
Laden tu ich nur Titel die nich so ne gute Kritik ham *aufgrund Bugs *etc, zum Testen so obs stimmt.
UNd Games runterladen tu ich sowieso nur sehr wenige. ( 1x mal im halben Jahr) Manche Leute machn das Ständig.

2. Zum Thema dubioser Quellen: Ich lade ausschliesslcih von Rapidshare. Rapidshare selber ist nicht illegal, nur die Daten die dort hochgeladen sind. 
Das kann der Downloader aber nicht (unbedingt) wissen, weswegen man Leute die bei solchen HOstern runterladen man auch noch nicht rechtlich verfolgen kann . Wer von Tauschbörsen runterlädt wie eMule etc. ist selbst schuld. Das stimmt das ist richtig gefährlich. Die Leute die Uploaden leben noch mal ne Ecke gefählicher das is klar...(auch Rapidshare, nur da mangelts an der Überprüfung)
Sobald Rapidsahre_User auch elangt werden (Können) werde ich das Downloaden auch von dort einstellen.

MFG


----------



## Leopardgecko (14. August 2008)

*AW: "Warum wird Raubkopiert??", fragte der Entwickler ...  ..., die Piraten gaben Ant*



da_Fiesel schrieb:


> 1. Gute Spiele habe ich auch original Cod4 CS:S, GTA San Andreas, Most Wanted. Crysis. GTA 4 werde ich mir auch kaufen. Von TIteln wo man weis, die auch ne super Kritik bekommen hams auch verdient das man 50€ zahlt.
> Laden tu ich nur Titel die nich so ne gute Kritik ham *aufgrund Bugs *etc, zum Testen so obs stimmt.
> 
> 2. Zum Thema dubioser Quellen: Ich lade ausschliesslcih von Rapidshare. Rapidshare selber ist nicht illegal, nur die Daten die dort hochgeladen sind.
> ...



Also, tut mir furchtbar leid, aber ich kann deinen Begründungen nicht folgen.


zu 1.
Warum installierst du dir illegal kopierte Spiele, von denen du weißt, das sie verbugt sind, nur um das zu testen?
Wenn man in einem Forum wie PC Games recherchiert, wird man dazu auch genügend Informationen bekommen, ohne gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen zu müssen.

zu2.
Wenn du schon weißt, das die Daten bei Rapidshare illegal sind, verstößt du also wissentlich gegen geltendes Recht!
Das Urheberrecht wird nicht außer Kraft gesetzt, nur weil die verwendete Tauschplattform nicht illegal ist.
Auch Unwissenheit schütz vor Strafe nicht, wie der Volksmund schon sagt.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (15. August 2008)

Na mein lieblingsthema

1. Raubkopie,sei es film musik oder spiel,software ist es erst dann wenn es gebrannt wird.gecrack wird
2.Dazu zählen allerdings CD emulatoren nicht.
3. Wenn man eine echte Serial hat von einem spiel,zählts auch nicht.
4.musik na Leut das versteht sich von selbst.mp3 sollte man selbst gerippt haben.zum  testen empfehle ich last fm,und stream sowie you tube.
5. Filme ja wofür gibt es Videotheken.Ich kriege Jeden Film auf die Platte.wenn ich will sogar gebrannt,oder als bereinigte (ohne kopierschutz)iso.
6. Wiso mach ich es nicht,weil ich nichts daran verdiehne und weil es bei filmen und musik nicht fair ist.
Bei spielen ist das so jedes patch erfordert auch ein neuen crack für die iso raubkopierer.
Also wer emuliert äla Daemon tools und alcohol 120%,der entfernt keinen kopierschutz,also ist es legal.Wiso man muss eine mds/mdf datei erstellen  ,man braucht eine menge speicherplatz ,z.B. turok =12,5gb festpaltte und 15gb abbilddateien,(mds/mdf*2)

deswegen unterscheide ich raubkopierer und emulierer,der der raubkopiert brennt dvd's,der der emuliert(ist im grunde für die industrie dasselbe)leiht sich das spiel,oder ist sich nicht sicher ob er es kauft.Zumal er erstmal ein original haben muss.
Desshalb Liebe ich videotheken.Gutes bsp. früher hatte ich mal prey geliehen,hatte es nach gut 8 stunden(mittel) durch.dann als es endlich bezahlbar wurde damals waren es noch 20€(jetzt 10€)
musste ich feststellen das es niemand online spielt.für die solo kampange lohnt sich nicht.(kenn ich auswendigt)
Schade eigendlich, so gehts mir auch bei nfsc,nfsmw.Wobei bei dehnen ea die server eingestellt hat.
Über sowas kann ich nur den kopf schütteln,wenn entwickler oder publisher einfach die server einstellen.
Im winter kommt ja endlich prey 2 raus ich hoffe bis dahin das wieder leute gib die den ersten teil online zocken wollen. Ein sdk gibt es schon.
Man solte auch die spiele die gut sind auch kaufen,zuletzt habe ich mir timeshift geholt,hatte es schon durch,mal sehn ob noch leut gib die es online zocken,
Ich erewarte noch ut3,ich wollte dehn entwicklern damit danken das sie keinen securom savedisk u.a. drauf gemacht haben.Ich brauch keine abbilddatei.
So das war mein beitrag dazu.
Was gut ist gehörrt sich gekauft.
Und allgemein fürn spiel geb ich nicht mehr aus als 40€
Ich find das bei crysis eine freschheit,zu hohe anforderungen und noch nen halben jahr 50€ verlangen.bei35€ wer ich dabei.


----------



## exa (15. August 2008)

*AW: "Warum wird Raubkopiert??", fragte der Entwickler ...  ..., die Piraten gaben Ant*



alkirk schrieb:


> Meine Alternative dazu ist ein gewisser Player+einen Programm was den Stream aufzeichnet.



das gibt es bereits und heißt flatster... die aktuellen top 20 bekommst du kostenlos, für mehr musst du dann zahlen...


----------



## uk3k (15. August 2008)

hmmm, lustige Disskussion...auf der einen Seite die jenigen, die entweder kein Geld haben oder wenigstens ehrlich zu sich selbst sind.
Auf der anderen Seite stehen die, die entweder genug Asche haben, oder noch viel schlimmer: zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen, bzw Angst haben zu zugeben dass sie auch schonmal ne mp3 gesaugt haben oder auf Lan vom Nachbarn nen Film gesaugt haben.

Zur Kernfrage:
Musik: Mal einen Stunde Radio gehört? Also mir wird da schlecht, weil aktuelle Produktionen aus dem Mainstream so schlecht sind, dass ich mir nicht mal vorstellen kann, dass das auch nur jemand saugen würde, geschweige denn fürn so nen Bullshit Geld ausgibt. An dieser Stelle denke ich, hat die Musik-Industrie klar am Ziel vorbeigeschossen: 
Nicht die bösen Tauschbörsen sind der Grund warum die Absatzzahlen sinken, sondern weil die gebotene Qualität so schlecht ist, dass es einfach keiner haben will! Oder hat jemand schonmal gehört, dass die Plattenfirma einer nicht-Mainstream-Band sich beschwert hat, dass keiner mehr was kauft? Nicht wirklich, warum?
Weil die Fans guter Bands auf deren Konzerte gehen und sich "gute" Alben auch mal für 30€ kaufen!-->siehe Post auf Seite 2 die Onkelz betreffend.
Außerdem: Wozu sollte ich mir für nen Haufen Geld ein schlechtes Cover aus den Charts kaufen, wenn Papa im CD-Regal sowieso dass um längen bessere Original stehen hat?

Filme: 
Eigentlich das gleiche wie mit der Musik: Überwiegend völliger Schrott und die wenigen, wirklich guten Filme, werden sowohl von sehr vielen Leuten im Kino geschaut und bei Gefallen später auch auf DVD erworben. Da die breite Masse aktueller Filme wie gesagt aber unter die Kategorie Schrott fällt, ist auch hier die Variante:"Die bösen Tauschbörsen sind schuld" falsch. Lieber Qualität als Quantität.

Spiele: 
Relativ heikel, an dieser Stelle möchte ich anmerken: Ich kauf mir generell keine Spiele bevor ich sie nicht gespielt habe. Wenn selbiges erledigt ist, entscheidet meine Eindruck von dem Spiel ob es gekauft wird.(Bsp Crysis: Bis etwa zur Hälfte der Story war ich fest davon überzeugt dass ich es mir kaufen würde. Nachdem ich durch war, hatte sich die Sache erledigt->Story nicht belohnens-wert).
Ferner finde ich es eine Frechheit, dass Spiele in Deutschland nur Cut ohne Original-Ton erscheinen.
Für Leute wie mich gibts da nur 2 Möglichkeiten: Saugen oder in USA bestellen, wobei letzteres auf Grund exorbitanter Versandkosten ein teures Verknügen ist. (ich spiele CoD4 & CoD2 in der Original-Fassung, weil mir bei der deutschen Syncro schlecht wird!Gilt natürlich auch für UT3. Alle 3 Games habe ich original zu Hause stehen, jedoch war noch nie eine der DVDs in meinem Laufwerk) 
Zum Thema Bugs lasse ich mich nicht weiter aus, das wurde schon zur Genüge getan!

Software:
Kann mir mal einer erklären, was 1500€ für ne Vollversion Photoshop rechtfertigt? Oder 50€ fürs Nero Paket, wobei ich bei letzterem nur die Brennfunktion haben will? Oder 180€ für Vista Ultimate--->gerade dafür???
An dieser Stelle ist es auch interessant:
Der Software-Absatz schwindet meiner Meinung nach definitiv nicht, weil die Leute gerne Emule benutzen, sondern weil sie in einigen Fällen völlig überteuert ist! Ein anderer Grund ist definitiv, der wachsende Markt an ebenbürtigen OpenSource Lösungen. Siehe hier als Super Beispiel OpenOffice:
Kombatibel zu allen Möglichen Office Programmen, sei es nun Office97, Office2000, Office für MAC, Works, Drittanbieter-Lösungen
Als gegenstück dazu gibts unter anderem die gerade aufgeführten Varianten für viel Geld, die nur zu sich selbst kombatibel sind und dabei teuer sind.
Konsequenz: Ich nehme OpenOffice, das ist kostenlos, frisst nur halb soviel Speicherplatz und kann mit allen Formaten, die ich per Email oder was weis ich woher bekomme, etwas anfangen.


Fazit: Die Medien-Industrie schiebt sinkende Absätze, bei gleichzeitig steigenden Milliarden-Gewinnen auf die bösen Downloader, Filesharer, Cracker etc. und übersieht dabei völlig, dass in vielen Fällen der wirklich Schuldige nur 30cm weit vom Spiegel entfernt steht, monatlich hunderttausende kassiert und Musik, Filme, Software oder Spiele für den Markt freigibt(stark vereinfacht ausgedrückt)  

Natürlich entstehen Verluste durch illegales Filesharing, allerdings bei weitem nicht so gravierende wie immer propagiert wird und vor allem nicht Hauptsächlich dadurch.

Ich denke, wenn jemandem ein Spiel, ein Film, ein Programm, ein Album gefällt, sollte derjenige auch die Urheber für ihren Aufwand entschädigen. Wenn es sich allerdings wie heut zu Tage in vielen Fällen nur um Digitalen Müll handelt, gönne ich es den Verantworlichen dass sie Verluste machen.

PS: Damit die Sache nicht falsch verstanden wird: Ich habe wie bereits erwähnt alle Spiele, Filme und Alben die mir zugesagt haben als Original im Schrank stehen. Für Software gilt das gleiche. Das ändert jedoch nix daran, dass es Aber-Millionen Medien gibt, die ich zwar mal "getestet" habe, welche aber nie in meinem Schrank stehen werden!

mfg


----------



## Dural (15. August 2008)

Manche Leute sollte man für ihre arrogante art in die Zelle sperren und den Schlüssel weit wegwerfen, ist ja einfach unglaublich was hier zum teil geschrieben wird!!!


----------



## Doc_Evil (15. August 2008)

Dural schrieb:


> Manche Leute sollte man für ihre arrogante art in die Zelle sperren und den Schlüssel weit wegwerfen, ist ja einfach unglaublich was hier zum teil geschrieben wird!!!


Geht das auch ein Stück ausführlicher?


----------



## Fifadoc (15. August 2008)

uk3k schrieb:


> ...
> Musik: Mal einen Stunde Radio gehört? Also mir wird da schlecht, weil aktuelle Produktionen aus dem Mainstream so schlecht sind, dass ich mir nicht mal vorstellen kann, dass das auch nur jemand saugen würde, geschweige denn fürn so nen Bullshit Geld ausgibt. ...



ich muss das radio etwas in schutz nehmen 
dieses "gedudel" kommt wirklich bei den meisten sendern und mir wird da ebenfalls schlecht. der "Trash-Pop" ist nicht zum aushalten.
Dennoch gibt es beim Radio sehr gute ausnahmen. mitlerweile sind mir ein paar gute Rock Sender bekannt, die nur guten Rock der 60er-heute spielen.
Das kann man wirklich gut hören.


----------



## manoki (15. August 2008)

uk3k schrieb:


> Natürlich entstehen Verluste durch illegales Filesharing, allerdings bei weitem nicht so gravierende wie immer propagiert wird und vor allem nicht Hauptsächlich dadurch.



leider (oder zum glück?) gibts dafür keine zahlen, die sowas beweisen könnten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. August 2008)

Es wird sich immer wieder um die Raubkopierer beschwert, andererseits wird aber auch _der ehrliche Kunde gegängelt!_

Sei es durch völlig bescheuerte und eher problematische Kopierschutzmaßnahmen oder aber durch deutlich höheren Energieverbrauch aufgrund von Verschlüsselung (HD-DVD/Blueray, hier hab ich eine Zahl von etwa 40% für die Verschlüsselung im Hirn).

Das kann ja wohl auch nicht angehen, oder??

Dazu noch der enorme Preis, den man für die Medien zahlen 'darf'...
~25€ für ein BD Film?!
Hallo?!
Schonmal was von Verhältnismäßigkeit gehört?!

Kurz: das ist einfach nur abzocke, wenn man bedenkt, das das fast 50 Deutsche Geld gewesen wäre, kann man sich nur an den Kopp fassen...
Hier halte ich maximal 15€ für angemessen.

Bei Audio CDs ists ja noch schlimmer, die kosten ja teilweise auch 25€uro...
_und da wundert sich die MAFIA, das raubkopiert wird, bei DEN PREISEN?!_
Das Problem ist halt, das da ein paar alte Geldsäcke sitzen, die nicht so ganz verstanden hat, das jede Sache nur einen bestimmten Wert hat und die Leute nicht mehr Bereit sind, Wucher zu ertragen, zumal es jetzt ja auch alternativen gibt.
Die sind zwar nicht ganz legal, aber das ist ja nicht das Problem...

Das ist eher die Arroganz der MI, denn diejenen welche wirklich Geld haben und auch keine Probleme haben, sich 5 ALben im Monat a 20€ zu kaufen, _können die Datenträger an ihrem Arbeitsplatz (=im Auto) nicht benutzen!!_
Ihr kennt doch sicherlich die Berichte über die CDs, die Navis zum Absturz bringen, oder?!

Nun, ein Vertreter, mit 'nem A4 V6 TDI oder A6 V6 TDI mit Navi wird sich daher 2x überlegen, ob er überhaupt noch ein Album kauft.
*die MAFIA hat also durch ihre arroganz die Kundschaft abgeschreckt, die in der Lage wäre, Musik zu konsumieren*
Also an Dummheit nicht zu unterbieten...

Dazu kommt noch die Ausrichtung der Musik, die meist auf (eigentlich recht finanzschwache) jugendliche ausgerichtet ist.

Nunja, eigentlich hätten die großen Musiklabels wie Universal, Sony und so weiter mal dicke Verluste verdient, denn das wäre die Folge bei jedem anderen Unternehmen in jeder anderen Branche, das so mit seinen Kunden umgeht...


In der Videspielbranche schauts nicht so viel besser aus...
Das Problem hier ist das die Studios, die wirklich gute Spiele machen leider recht schnell wieder weg sind, aufgrund von Finanziellen schwierigkeiten, eben weils recht teuer ist, ein wirklich gutes Spiel zu erstellen.
Während auf der anderen Seite die 10. Recyclung von irgendeinem Schrott verkauft wird...

Wie oben schon gesagt, haben viele aktuelle Spiele garkeine oder nur eine schlechte Story, Sins of a Solar Empire ist so ein Beispiel.
Allerdings muss man hier auch sagen, das Master of Orion II auch keine Story hatte und dennoch ein verdammt gutes Spiel war...


Und so kommen wir mal solangsam zum Ende und fassen zusammen was die Probleme der Medienindustrie ist:
1. die Produkte sind einfach zu teuer, es ist hier mehr als angebracht, von Wucher zu sprechen.
2. die Qualität der Produkte lässt stark zu wünschen übrig, wer so einen Mist wird leider auch verkauft.
Damit meine ich nicht die Ausrichtung bzw das Spiel an sich sondern die mangelhafte Qualität -> sehr schlechte Grafik, unrealistisches Verhalten bzw Physik, kurz keinerlei Simulationseigenschaften, einfach nur ein billiges grabbeltischspiel wie mans sich vorstellen würde.
3. neue Produkte sind bei Erscheinen häufig ziemlich mangelhaft.
4. teilweise richtig miese und arrogante Kopierschutzmaßnahmen wie Onlineaktivierung und ähnliches.
Sowas tut nun wirklich nicht not!!
Ein besonders negatives Beispiel hier wäre Mass Effect, das zu ANfang nur eine beschrängte Anzahl an Aktivierungen zuließ...
Ist natürlich schon gekekst...

Und am Ende steht noch das Problem, das viel zu viel Geld in Kopierschutzmaßnahmen gesteckt werden, die am Ende eh nix bringen.

Warum bleibt man nicht bei der guten alten Codeabfrage ausm Handbuch und kombiniert das ganze mit ein paar defekten Sektoren?!
Oder man machts wie die Hersteller von Sins of a Solar Empire und belässts bei einer altertümlichen CD Abfrage, was aber mit ein Grund dafür sein kann, das es sich so gut verkauft hat...
Egosoft patch ja gegen Ende des Zyklus ihrer X-Serie den Kopierschutz raus, sogeschehen bei X2 - the threat und auch x3 - reunion.
Sie sagen auch ganz offen, das der Publisher für den Kopierschutz verantwortlich ist, die Antworten von Egosoft zu diesem Thema kann man so etwa in die Richtung:
'Wir wollen eigentlich keinen Kopierschutz, der Publisher zwingt uns aber dazu'.

Daher sollte man versuchen den Widerstand gegen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen zu erhöhen, denn unterm Strich wird hier nur den Spielern geschadet denn er kostet Geld (muss lizensiert und implementert werden und verursacht idR auch Supportanfragen)...


----------



## Pokerclock (15. August 2008)

Weil die Info hier auch gut hineinpasst:

Ich glaube auf Tagesschau.de habe ich gelesen, dass eine Richtlinie an die zuständigen Behörden herausgegeben wurde, dass bei Verstößen mit Hilfe von Torrents etc. erst ermittelt werden soll, wenn mehr als 200 Verstöße registriert wurden.

In Bayern soll erst ermittelt werden, wenn ein Schaden von über 3.000€ entstanden ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. August 2008)

Ja, weil die Justiz mit dieser Raubkopierscheiße so dermaßen ausgelastet ist, dass sie sich kaum noch um wichtige Dinge (Mord, Totschlag and so on) kümmern kann...

Eigentlich müsste man mal der MAFIA die entstandenen Kosten in Rechnung stellen, die wir Bürger für sie tragen müssen...


----------



## kravat (15. August 2008)

uk3k schrieb:


> hmmm, lustige Disskussion...auf der einen Seite die jenigen, die entweder kein Geld haben oder wenigstens ehrlich zu sich selbst sind.
> Auf der anderen Seite stehen die, die entweder genug Asche haben, oder noch viel schlimmer: zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen, bzw Angst haben zu zugeben dass sie auch schonmal ne mp3 gesaugt haben oder auf Lan vom Nachbarn nen Film gesaugt haben.
> 
> Zur Kernfrage:
> ...



Schliess mich völlig an. Schön zu sehen dass man die gleiche Meinung teilt und nicht ein Einzelfall ist!

Meine Anmerkungen:
Musik: heutige Radio Musik ist schrott, lediglich ein Produkt dass man so viel wie möglich zu verkaufen versucht. Und noch dazu: früher hat uns niemand angemacht als wir illegale Kasetten auf dem Schulhof getradet haben. Big Brother gab es noch nicht.
Spiele (worum es letztendlich geht): kaufe mir auch regelmässig Spiele, die Situation ähnelt aber mehr und mehr der Musik Industrie. Peter Molyneux, wo bist du?? Auf der anderen Seite, hätte ich mir gerne Assasin's Creed gekauft, konnte es aber nicht testen. Also Finger weg... oder Raubkopie?
Generell: wenn man digitales stehlt, ist es nicht das gleiche Gefühl als wenn man hardware stehlt. So langsam werden wir es alle verstehen, es dauert halt eine Weile bis alle es kapieren und auch umsetzten. Und hey: Internet fängt gerade an!!

-s


----------



## for8 (15. August 2008)

Hey Leute,

also zuerst einmal ein sehr interessantes Thema find ich gut, dass sich hier so viele zu ihrer Einstellung bekennen!
Illegal runterladen finde ich ist wirklich eine nicht sonderlich ruhmhafte Tat, da das zeimlich schnell zur Angewohnheit wird.

Jetzt mal zu meiner Einstellung:
Meine Musik lade ich legal bei iTunes runter, wobei auch meisten nur iTunes Plus Lieder, da die keinen Anhörschutz haben und nicht mal mehr als ein Lied mit diesem Schutz kostet. Außerdem verdienen die Plattenfirmen das meiste Geld an verkauften Alben, Singels, oder einzelnen Liedern.
Bei DVDs gehe ich einfach in die Videothek und leih mir die da aus, oder suche mir Rezensionen und Trailer im Internet und kaufe erst dann die original DVD.
Bei Spielen informiere ich mich natürlich auch zuvor sorgfältig und Wäge einen Kauf bei einem Preis von 40- 50€ sehr genau ab.
Wobei immer meine Einstellung ist, wenn die Band, die Schauspieler oder die Entwickler meiner Meinung nach eine gute Leistung erbracht haben (Call of Duty 4 ist jeden Cent wert), dann sollen sie natürlich auch durch einen Kauf unterstüzt werden.

MfG for8


----------



## exa (15. August 2008)

so, will auch noch mal was dazu sagen:

ich denke das wird alles zu sehr aufgebauscht, das problem liegt nämlich nicht darin, das kopiert wird, sodern daran wie heutzutage kopiert wird...

schon in den 90ern wurde lustig kopiert, was sich allerdings in dem heute noch legalen rahemen hielt, welcher die für sich privaten kopien und die für enge freunde beinhaltet...

heutzutage ist es aber so, das die kopie online gestellt wird und somit potenziell von jedem inet user kopiert werden kann, was nunmal offensichtlich zu einem ernsten finanziellen problem wird, denn gelegenheit macht diebe, wie man so schön sagt...

nach dem einen jahr, in welchem ich nun hochgeschwindigkeits inet habe, habe ich selbst auch mal rumprobiert, und ich muss sagen das filesharing nix für mich is...

p2p is mir zu langsam, direct dl is zu nervig, und streaming hat zu schlechte quali...

ergo geh ich in die videothek, und musik kaufe ich sowieso...


----------



## da_Fiesel (15. August 2008)

naja...am Ende find ich, ists jedem selbst überlassen, ob er illegal runterlädt oder nicht.
Ich zum Beispiel tu es,  aber eben auch nur solange bis man die Downloader von Rapidshare und co. auch  dermaßen ins Visier nimmt wie  von eMule, Sharebase etc.
Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, gute Spiele wie Cod2, Cod 4, die GTA Reihe, habe ich mir gekauft und werde ich mir auch in zukkunft kaufen, das sind einfach Spiele dies auch verdient ham dass man dafür bezahlt.

MFg...


----------



## Brzeczek (15. August 2008)

Naja wenn man voll berufstätig ist finde ich das 50 € für ein Game in Ordnung ist. Für ein Schüler kann ich das sehr gut nachvollziehen. 

Aber ich bezahle gerne die 50€, weil ich weis das davon Leute leben die mir eine Geschichte erzählen wollen in Modernen Styl so wie Früher sich "Jugendliche" Bücher gerne gekauft haben bzw Raubkopien von Büchern gekauft haben....


----------



## riedochs (15. August 2008)

Frueher hat sich keiner dadrueber Gedanken gemacht, heute schon eher.


----------



## Doc_Evil (15. August 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Frueher hat sich keiner dadrueber Gedanken gemacht, heute schon eher.


Richtig, ich kann mich noch an die Anfangszeiten mit Napster und ISDN erinnern, Windows auf 6 Disketten, Spiele auf 1-4 Disketten, Handbuch-Kopierschutz usw usw....... *in-erinnerung-schwelg*


----------



## riedochs (15. August 2008)

Doc_Evil schrieb:


> Richtig, ich kann mich noch an die Anfangszeiten mit Napster und ISDN erinnern, Windows auf 6 Disketten, Spiele auf 1-4 Disketten, Handbuch-Kopierschutz usw usw....... *in-erinnerung-schwelg*



Oh ja Napster, da hatte ich die erste T-Online Flat und mein Modem ist Tag und Nacht gelaufen


----------



## uk3k (15. August 2008)

manoki schrieb:


> leider (oder zum glück?) gibts dafür keine zahlen, die sowas beweisen könnten.


 

naja, wenn du mir vorhälst, dass ich keine Zahlen vorlegen kann, die meine Behauptung stützen, dass Filesharing bei weitem nicht so schadhaft ist, wie propagiert, auf welche Zahlen stützt sich denn dann die Industrie, die eben genau das Gegenteil behauptet???

Musst du mir mal erklären 



> Dennoch gibt es beim Radio sehr gute ausnahmen. mitlerweile sind mir ein paar gute Rock Sender bekannt, die nur guten Rock der 60er-heute spielen.
> Das kann man wirklich gut hören.


Ich weis, höre ich persönlich auch nur...(Niedersachsen->Radio21)...Allerdings beschweren sich hier weder die Künstler noch deren Labels dieser Musik, dass sie weniger verkaufen würden...Warum nur? Bestimmt weil die Musik noch soviel Qualität hat, dass sie entweder vor vielen Jahren schon gekauft wurde oder immer noch gekauft wird...Und auch damals konnte man sich schon ne Schallplatte auf Tonband überspielen....

Um es nochmal kurz anzuschneiden, was die vermeintliche Arroganz solcher Beiträge anbetrifft:
Ich bin Stift, wohne 450km von zu Hause weit weg und lebe von meinen 500€ Lehrgeld(Wohnung, Handy, DSL, Wasser, Strom, Nahrung, Heimfahrten, Klammoten, etc....) Wenn ich jetzt ein Spiel kaufe, von den 50€ die mir im Monat höchstens über bleiben, möchte ich doch vorher wissen, ob ich was gescheites fürs Geld bekomme. Wenn nicht, kann ich von der Knete auch hübsch mit meiner Freundin essen gehen, da habe ich mehr von, als von Bugs, schlechter Story und mieser Syncro.

Wenn man natürlich von Daddy jeden Monat 1000€ in den A.... gesteckt bekommt, zu Hause wohnt und dazu nen festen Job hat, sieht die Sache natürlich anders aus!

mfg


----------



## riedochs (15. August 2008)

Das ist ab erkeine rechtfertigung fuers Raubkopieren. Ich habe als Azubi auch auf viel verzichten muessen


----------



## butter_milch (15. August 2008)

Ich glaube, die Antwort ist recht simpel:

Warum zahlen, wenn es kostenlos erhältlich und das Risiko bestraft zu werden gering ist? Ein schlechtes Gewissen? Warum? Man kennt die Leute doch nicht.

Jo, glaub das könnte als Anwort auf die Frage durchgehen.

lG


----------



## _Snaker_ (15. August 2008)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Antwort ist recht simpel:
> 
> Warum zahlen, wenn es kostenlos erhältlich und das Risiko bestraft zu werden gering ist? Ein schlechtes Gewissen? Warum? Man kennt die Leute doch nicht.
> 
> ...



genauso ist es...

auch für singleplayer spiele bin ich nicht bereit geld auszugeben. Einmal durchspielen und danach landet das Game in der Ecke...na klasse
für multiplayer games jedoch schon


----------



## uk3k (15. August 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Das ist ab erkeine rechtfertigung fuers Raubkopieren. Ich habe als Azubi auch auf viel verzichten muessen


 
Solls auch nicht sein, und du verstehst es glaube ich nicht richtig: Ich verzichte auf viele Sachen, zb *UM* mir ein Spiel zu kaufen. Wenn ich aber schon Opfer bringe, sollen sie nicht umsonst gewesen sein.

Wo liegt denn deiner Meinung nach das Problem für irgend jemanden, wenn ich etwas herunterlade, "teste" und anschliessend kaufe oder lösche?

Alternativ: Ich lade nix, weis aber auch nicht obs mir gefällt, also kauf ichs nicht...->Ergebnis: Ein Kunde weniger der Geld für ein Produkt bezahlt.

BTW: Schlag mal nach Raub im Wörterbuch nach...

Mich würde mal interessieren wie du es deiner Zeit als Azubi gemacht hast?
Kein Kino, keine DVDs, keine Computerspiele(oder nur 2mal im Jahr zum Geb und Weihnachten), keine Musik außer Radio?Glaub ich dir nicht!
Schon schlimm, wenn man nirgendwo mitreden kann und das auch noch ganze 3,5 Jahre lang...Mein Beileid.


Bin ich ein böser Mensch, weil ich nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen will? 
Oder mal anders formuliert: Kauft sich jemand ein Auto ohne Probefahrt, sich nur auf die Revisionen in Auto-Zeitschriften verlassend?(Denke der Vergleich ist was Spiele und Software anbetrifft angemessen) Glaube ich nicht... 

mfg


----------



## riedochs (15. August 2008)

uk3k schrieb:


> Wo liegt denn deiner Meinung nach das Problem für irgend jemanden, wenn ich etwas herunterlade, "teste" und anschliessend kaufe oder lösche?



Unter dem Gesichtspunkt ist es auch meiner Ansicht nach OK



> Mich würde mal interessieren wie du es deiner Zeit als Azubi gemacht hast?
> Kein Kino, keine DVDs, keine Computerspiele(oder nur 2mal im Jahr zum Geb und Weihnachten), keine Musik außer Radio?Glaub ich dir nicht!
> Schon schlimm, wenn man nirgendwo mitreden kann und das auch noch ganze 3,5 Jahre lang...Mein Beileid.


Ich habe vor 6 Jahren ausgelernt, da war das ganze nicht so schlimm. Aber es gab damals genug Spiele dich ich erst nach 6 Monaten gekauft habe weil diese dann billiger waren. Bei den DVD's war es aehnlich oder ich habe ganz drauf verzichtet.

Ich musste zu der Zeit auch Handy, Auto, Telefon mit DSL und Flat bezahlen und letztere waren eher teurer als heute.


----------



## CiSaR (16. August 2008)

also ich lade ja auch das ein oder andere spiel weil es einfach spiele gibt wo es sich nich lohnt soviel geld auszugeben, es gibt aber auch spiele die es für meinen teil wert sind gekauft zu werden, ich hab gestern erst stalker clear sky vorbestellt und wenn ich wieder geld hab wird crysis warhead, dann sacred 2 und zu guter letzt gta iv, vielleicht noch alone in the dark aber das weiß ich noch net und cracks benutze ich für jedes spiel weil ich zu faul bin immer zum regal zu rennen und zweitens zerstört es nur die dvd´s mit der zeit


----------



## Blackiwid (16. August 2008)

so mal um ein paar begrifflichkeiten zu klären die immer gerne wieder durcheinander gewirbelt werden natürlich auch von der contentindustrie so in die welt gesetzt:

was ist das rechtlich überhaupt für ein Tatbestand das kopieren von nicht freiem Material.

Mord (in UK gibts den Slogan "Copy kills"):
hmm sollen wir dadrüber diskutieren, es entlarft aber die Industrie ein bischen wenn man nötig hat soetwas miteinander zu vergleichen.

Raub (Raubkopie):
Totaler blödsinn, auch ein kampfwort, Raub beinhaltet gewalt damit schließt sich es schon aus.

Diebstahl: Damit wärt ihr wohl einverstanden das ist so das rechtsverständnis das von vielen auch "Raubkopierern" anerkannt wird, es wird zwar trotzdem gemacht aber viele sehen es irgendwie als Diebstahl.
Ist auch falsch, rechtlich ist es ein verstoß gegen das Copyright-gesetz, also soweit ich weiß nicht mal eine straftat sondern nur ein vergehen.

Also es ist irgendwas zwischen legal und einem vergehen das im grunde nur wenn überhaupt zivilrechtlich verfolgt wird ansonsten strafrechtlich immer eingesetellt wird.


Wohl gemerkt wir reden hier nicht von handel mit solchem material das ist was anderes.

So einige von euch werden sicher die Propaganda der Contentindustrie trotzdem aufgenommen haben (wenn man etwas immer und immerwieder wiederholt wird einem irgendwann geklaubt, vorallem wenn von nirgends her widerspruch kommt)
Jede Diskussion ob ihr das auch als Diebstahl anseht oder nicht erübrigt sich da es rechtlich einfach was anderes ist.
Oft wird auch von den leuten die es sich orginal kaufen dann die Argumentation der Contentindustrie übernommen zumindest teilweise, da man ja gezahlt hat und jemand anderer nicht und das nicht sein kann (neid).
Was ja auch verständlich ist, nur zwingt euch niemand es auch zu kaufen ihr erkauft euch damit ein vielleicht besseres gewissen oder weniger angst vor strafe.

So ein Argument ist auch oft das man ja gute spiele fördern muss und schauen muss das die entwickler kohle kriegen, aber wenn von dem 50,- vielleicht 2,- bei den entwicklern ankommt dann frag ich mich ob es da nicht effektivere möglichkeiten gäbe diese zu unterstützen. Ich warte noch auf den ersten highend titel der kostenlos angeboten wird und man nur freiwillig 1-5,- spenden kann.

Bei Musik wurde schon bewießen das teilweise so größere summen zusammen kommen wie wenn man es über die normalen vertriebswege vertickert.

So und nun soll ich also von einer industrie etwas kaufen (wohlgermekt nicht von den künstlern) die mich jedesmal wenn ich ein orginal kaufe zwangsmäsig damit nervt (kein skip möglich) das ich in knast komme wenn ich die eben gekaufte cd/dvd kopiert hätte.
Habe auch gehört das das für kinder teils richtig schlimm ist wenn man denen ne dvd einlegt von nem kinderzeichentrick-film und da gezeigt wird dein daddy kommt in knast (die können nicht wirklcih außeinanderhalten ob der pappa überhaupt raubkopiert oder sonstwas) aber das nur mal am rande.

Dann gehts weiter Musik ist ja ein witz primär sinds ja immernoch normale cds, wieso wird da nicht noch eine dvd mit reingepackt standardmäsig für 30cent mehr wenn ich nen höherwertiges abspielgerät daheim auch hab, für 30,- wär sowas wohl drin.
Dann schon erwähnt die verzögerungen, ich werde ja zu raubkopieren in jeglicher hinsicht schlechter gestellt, kopierschutzmasnahmen zwangswerbung, keine englischen sprachspuren (manchmal), gecutet, später verfügbar wie in amerika etc. das soll ich mir antun nur um den künstlern 2,- zukommen zu lassen indem ich 50,- zahle, oder um rechltich irgendwie auf der sicheren seite zu sein?

Wenn ein Orginal mal die ganzen vorteile von Raubkopieen außer der preis hätte, würd ich über den preis nachdenken.

So dazu kommt noch, ich kaufe mir ein spiel z.B. nur wenn es sowohl guten einzelplayer und noch wichtiger einen guten multiplayer hat, ich mein internet ist heute bei pcs fast standard und da heute noch ein spiel rauszubringen mit nem schlechten oder teils keinem multiplayermodus ist lächerlich, für sowas zahl ich nicht.

Dann Betriebssysteme das spiel muss natürlich auch unter linux lauffähig sein, eine windows-only unterstützung bringts auch nicht. Da außer id praktisch kaum mehr ne firma die spiele auch für linux raus bringt hat sichs damit schon erledigt.

Sharen ist menschlich, Urheberrecht ist eh ein relativ neues recht im vergleich zum strafrecht z.B. es wurde als kompromiss eingeführt um die verbreitung von hauptsächlich büchern zu fördern so das es sich für einen vertreiber lohnen konnte in dem er ein monopol für einen gewissen zeitraum für den vertrieb erhalten hat.

Heute wird das immer weiter ausgedehnt praktisch fast ins unendliche verlängert (erst kürzlich wurde das ganze in amerika glaub auf 125 jahre oder so verlängert weil sonst die urheberrechte an disneyfiguren bzw material zu ende gegangen wäre, und wenn die 125 jahre vorbei sind wirds wieder verlängert.

Und die privatkopie war davon ursprünglich auch nie belastet, es war konzipiert als kompromiss zwischen dem verlangen ungehindertem nutzen des materials und den künstlern schriftstellern auf der anderen seite das sie es vertreiben konnten.

Nun ist es kein kompromiss mehr sondern ein einseitiges gesetz um nicht die künstler sondern vorallem den Vertrieb reich zu machen. Dem kann ich so nicht mehr zustimmen. Damit wird auch Kunst verhindert, niemand kann die figuren materialien wiederverwenden um daraus was neues besseres zu machen, jeder muss immer wieder alles neu erfinden.
Teilweise geht das schon so weit das in amerika patente auf handlungsstränge in büchern gegeben wird (ok andere schiene als urheberrecht aber trotzdem gleiche industrie nur anderes mittel um leute abzuzocken) dann kann man keinen roman schreiben ohne vorher einen anwalt durch 10.000 patente durchzuschauen ob sowas nicht schon patentiert ist (und es gibt da nicht so viele verschiedene arten, die meisten storys sind gleich/änlich aufgebaut).

So einer Gesellschaftfeindlichen industrie kann ich nicht unterstützen, wenn ich da was kaufe, stellen die nur noch mehr lobyisten und anwälte ein um arme kinder die auf der eine seite den druck der industrie aushalten müssen (man muss markenklamoten haben etc) und auf der anderen seite kaum geld haben. Nur um ein recht das nicht selbstverständlich ist, der als gesellschaftlicher kompromiss entstanden ist weiter ins ungleichgewicht zu bringen und imemr radikaler gegen die eigenen kunden angeht.


----------



## mille25 (16. August 2008)

lol was is denn das für ne dämliche frage?

warum etwas kaufen, wenn man es auch umsonst haben kann...

raubkopiert wird solange, bis es unmöglich ist, oder spiele 0€ kosten


----------



## Malkav85 (16. August 2008)

mille schrieb:


> lol was is denn das für ne *dämliche* frage?
> 
> warum etwas kaufen, wenn man es auch umsonst haben kann...
> 
> raubkopiert wird solange, bis es unmöglich ist, oder spiele 0€ kosten


 
Das zu verallgemeinern ist "dämlich".

Selbst Leute, die Raubkopieren, werden sich bei einem persönlichen Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis Originale kaufen.

Allein, weil es den Aufwand spart, manchmal Extras dabei sind oder einfach die Klangqualität (bei Audioträgern) oder Bildqualität (bei Videoträgern) um ein vielfaches besser ist.

Und solange zB Blu Ray DVD Rs noch recht teuer sind, lohnt es sich selbst dort nicht zu kopieren.


----------



## ShadowAlien (16. August 2008)

Ich kann mich Paynes Meinung nur anschließen. Ich habe für fast alle Spiele, die ich besitze einen NOCDCrack. Warum!?! Weil ich die CD/DVD nicht immer ins Laufwerk legen will, nur um das Spiel zu starten. Die Firmen vergraueln sich meiner Meinung nach nur die Kunden, wenn sie immer kompliziertere Kopierschutzmechanismen verwenden, die sowieso nach kurzer Zeit geknackt werden. Wieso muss der ehrliche Käufer darunter leiden!? 

Ich halte auch Plattformen wie Steam für sinnvoll. Wenn ich mir per Steam ein Multiplayer Game kaufe, wie zum Beispiel CSS brauche ich auch keine CD/DVD einlegen. Ich kann sogar das gesamte Spiel per Internet installieren, da es bei meinem Account freigeschaltet ist. Ich halte diesen Weg, spiele zu vertreiben für die Zukunft. Außerdem ist es nicht so einfach dieses System zu umgehen, da ja auf jedem Account die Serials eingegeben werden müssen. 
Valve hat ja nicht umsonst kaum Probleme mit Raubkopierern und macht enorme Umsätze.

Der einzige Nachteil bei der Sache ist, dass jeder Kunde einen Internetanschluss benötigt.


----------



## Seebaer (16. August 2008)

Der moralische Niedergang einer Gesellschaft. Jeder Raubkopierer sollte 1-2 Jahre 50-60 Stunden in der Woche, wirklich schuften müssen, nur für Wasser, Brot und ein Zelt. Raubkopie ist ein Betrug um den Arbeitslohn für Menschen die davon leben müssen. Vielleicht kapieren die Raubkopieren dann mal was es bedeutet ohne Lohn zu schuften. Großgezogen von Eltern, bzw. Versagern, denen jegliche ethische und moralische Reife fehlt. Alles bekommen ohne zu leisten, der Leitspruch der Jugend. Der Staat (Steuerzahler) zahlt ja. Warum arbeiten wenn man was für umme bekommt???  Und wenn nicht macht man halt Menschen platt und raubt diese aus, oder hat sein Vergnügen indem man Raubkopien spielt und Familienväter in den Ruin (die diese Spiele programmiert haben) treibt weil denen dadurch das Geld fehlt um ihre Familie ernähren zu können.

ICH KOTZE AUF RAUBKOPIERER!!!!


----------



## Malkav85 (16. August 2008)

Deiner Ansicht nach, scherst du alle gleichermaßen über den Kamm. 

Solange Spiele nicht die Qualität mehr besitzen, die sie früher hatten und Sony, BMG, etc. nur noch Bands rausbringen um kleinen Kindern Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen, für schlecht komponierte, zusammengewürfelte, Möchtegern-Musiker, wirds weiterhin Raubkopierer geben.

Denn wer will 50 Euro für ein Spiel ausgeben, was mangelhaft läuft, man für Updates evtl noch zahlen muss (weils die Bugfix evtl nur in ner Add On gibt), oder meine Lieblingsband sich entschlossen hat, nur noch gleichklingende Lieder rauszubringen, weil man schnell nen neuen Pool im Studio braucht?

Sorry...aber ich werde mir nur Dinge kaufen, von denen ich:
1. überzeugt bin
2. die Qualität zu schätzen weiss
3. sicher sein kann, dass das Spiel/die CD/DVD bei mir auch läuft
4. die Programmierer/Musiker auch dahinter stehen und das "nicht einfach mal so" programmiert/musiziert haben.
und 5. sollten kommerzielle Raubkopierer bestraft werden, die damit ihr Geld "verdienen" oder die Sachen ins Netz stellen.

Letztendlich würde ohne die Möglichkeit des Runterladens im Internet die Zahl der Raubkopien erheblich schwinden. Es ist halt "leichter" zu laden, als in die Videothek zu gehen um sich dort DVDs, CDs, etc. zu holen.


----------



## split (16. August 2008)

Also bei Spielen denke ich, dass es schon helfen würde Demos zu veröffentlichen. Meiner Meinung nach läd man sich was runter ums mal anzutesten mit der Entschuldigung: "Wenn ich`s mag kauf ich`s mir."
Aber wenn man es denn hat lässt man das kaufen denn doch, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.


----------



## riedochs (16. August 2008)

ShadowAlien schrieb:


> Ich kann mich Paynes Meinung nur anschließen. Ich habe für fast alle Spiele, die ich besitze einen NOCDCrack. Warum!?! Weil ich die CD/DVD nicht immer ins Laufwerk legen will, nur um das Spiel zu starten. Die Firmen vergraueln sich meiner Meinung nach nur die Kunden, wenn sie immer kompliziertere Kopierschutzmechanismen verwenden, die sowieso nach kurzer Zeit geknackt werden. Wieso muss der ehrliche Käufer darunter leiden!?
> 
> Ich halte auch Plattformen wie Steam für sinnvoll. Wenn ich mir per Steam ein Multiplayer Game kaufe, wie zum Beispiel CSS brauche ich auch keine CD/DVD einlegen. Ich kann sogar das gesamte Spiel per Internet installieren, da es bei meinem Account freigeschaltet ist. Ich halte diesen Weg, spiele zu vertreiben für die Zukunft. Außerdem ist es nicht so einfach dieses System zu umgehen, da ja auf jedem Account die Serials eingegeben werden müssen.
> Valve hat ja nicht umsonst kaum Probleme mit Raubkopierern und macht enorme Umsätze.
> ...



NoCD Cracks verwende cih auch, das halte ich für gerechtfertigt wenn ich das Spiel kaufe.

Steam selbst mag ich nicht so.


----------



## holzkreuz (16. August 2008)

Schönes Thema 

_Hier mal zum Thema "Musik"_

Wenn ich mir die ganzen Musikalben anschaue, die man so in den Regalen findet, kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln.

Teilweise für irgendeinen Müll 20€ ausgeben, wovon sowieso nur 2-3 Lieder gut sind?

Ich habe alle Alben der böhse onkelz gekauft, nachgekauft oder irgendwoher besorgt und fertig.
Schallplatten bin ich momentan dabei 
Das ist meine persönliche "Musiksammlung"!

Alles andere habe ich nicht aus dem Netz, sondern von Bekannten oder Lan's.


_Nun zu Filmen die man auf ausgewählten Seiten im Netz bekommt:

_Habe selbst schon manche Filme davon gesehn.
Also ganz ehrlich, wer sich so einen Müll herunterlädt hat sie meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr alle.
Die Bildqualität ist Müll
Soundqualität ebenfalls
Da gehe ich lieber am Kinotag für 4,50€ ins Kino und habe mein Feeling bei einem Film!
Und wenn ich nochmal Lust auf den Film habe, warte ich bis er auf DVD herauskommt und kaufe ihn dann 
entweder gebraucht oder als Schnäppchen bei irgendwelchen Angeboten der Elektromarktketten.
Halte ich für die beste Art, um die neuesten Filme "günstig" zu sehen!

_So und jetzt zu Spiele und Programme_

Es gibt genug Spiele, die ihr Geld mehr als Wert sind.
Leider auch mindest genau so viele die es nicht sind.
Um ein Spiel zu testen, kann man es sich in der Videothek ausleihen!
Vollpreis Spiele kaufe ich nur, wenn mir die Demo gefallen hat oder es aus gewissen Serien kommt (CoD, C&C, etc.)

Klar, mittlerweile hat fast jedes Spiel Bugs en masse.
Gott sei dank gibt es aber auch genug Patches die diese dann fixen.

Spiele downloaden lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht...
Zu groß, dauert zu lang, man kann sie nicht online spielen!

Außerdem gibt es die Möglichkeit, sehr gute Spiele ala Splinter Cell, Company of Heroes o.ä. als Schnäppchen zu kaufen für ca. 10-20€.

Programme wie Nero, Photoshop usw. sind meiner Meinung nach zwar ihr Geld wert,
allerdings benutze ich eher Opensource Programme da diese kostenlos sind und die gleichen Funktionen bieten!

Und wer Spiele, DVDs usw aus der Videothek als Images mountet, erstellt usw macht sich ebenfalls strafbar, 
da er die Kopierschutzfunktionen mit Programmen ala Alcohol und CloneDVD umgeht.

!!! Das ist meine Meinung !!!


----------



## SpaM_BoT (16. August 2008)

Man kann sich natürlich die wildesten Gründe ausdenken um das Kopieren von Software zu begründen.
Am Ende gibt es niemanden auch nur ansatzweise die Berechtigung illegale Kopien von Software jeglicher art zu downloaden, bzw. solche zum download anzubieten.
Die einzigen Gründe warum "Raubkopiert" wird sind einzig und allein Geld-Not, Geiz und der Spaß am Illegalen.
------------
Wie man allerdings mit seiner gekauften Software im privaten Umfeld umgeht sollte keinem interessieren, solange diese Software nicht als Kopie ein Weg ins I-Net findet.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. August 2008)

ShadowAlien schrieb:


> Ich kann mich Paynes Meinung nur anschließen. Ich habe für fast alle Spiele, die ich besitze einen NOCDCrack. Warum!?! Weil ich die CD/DVD nicht immer ins Laufwerk legen will, nur um das Spiel zu starten. Die Firmen vergraueln sich meiner Meinung nach nur die Kunden, wenn sie immer kompliziertere Kopierschutzmechanismen verwenden, die sowieso nach kurzer Zeit geknackt werden. Wieso muss der ehrliche Käufer darunter leiden!?


Ja, eben das ist der Punkt, den die Publisher noch nicht kapiert haben!

Selbst sonstwie komplizierte oder ausgefeilte Schutzmaßnahmen wie bei Bioshock oder Mass Effect werden nach relativ kurzer Zeit ausgehebelt, warum zur Hölle muss man den ehrlichen Käufer, der das Spiel teuer bezahlt hat, so dermaßen verarschen, wie es Bioware momentan tut?!

Warum muss ich irgendeine Hotline anrufen, wenn ichs Spiel auf "Systemen" installiert hab?! (Vermutlich meinen sie hier auch noch Installationen)...
Eigentlich müsste man mal denjenigen der das verbrochen hat, verklagen...
Leider wird das bei solchen groben, vermeidbaren Mängeln/Gängelungen viel zu wenig getan, obwohl das durchaus möglich wäre...



ShadowAlien schrieb:


> Ich halte auch Plattformen wie Steam für sinnvoll. Wenn ich mir per Steam ein Multiplayer Game kaufe, wie zum Beispiel CSS brauche ich auch keine CD/DVD einlegen. Ich kann sogar das gesamte Spiel per Internet installieren, da es bei meinem Account freigeschaltet ist. Ich halte diesen Weg, spiele zu vertreiben für die Zukunft. Außerdem ist es nicht so einfach dieses System zu umgehen, da ja auf jedem Account die Serials eingegeben werden müssen.
> Valve hat ja nicht umsonst kaum Probleme mit Raubkopierern und macht enorme Umsätze.


Ich persönlich find Dampf und generell die elektronischen Vertriebswege nicht soo gut, denn du bist hier auf den auf der anderen Seite angewiesen und du brauchst 'ne Menge Platz auf der Platte...

Ein großes Problem ist auch, das die Accounts 'abhanden' kommen können (sprich gehackt), was dann für dich nicht so gut ist...
Und was passiert, wenn du 'nen bösen Virus eingefangen hast oder sich die HDD zerlegte??


ShadowAlien schrieb:


> Der einzige Nachteil bei der Sache ist, dass jeder Kunde einen Internetanschluss benötigt.


Du meinst wohl einen schnellen Internetanschluss, oder??

Mit 'ner DSL1000 oder 2000 Leitung möcht ich kein aktuelles Spiel runterladen...


riedochs schrieb:


> NoCD Cracks verwende cih auch, das halte ich für gerechtfertigt wenn ich das Spiel kaufe.


'Interessanterweise' ist das illegal und stellt ein vergehen dar, wenn du den Kopierschutz durch 'inoffizielle patches' umgehst...


----------



## Malkav85 (16. August 2008)

> Ich habe alle Alben der böhse onkelz gekauft, nachgekauft oder irgendwoher besorgt und fertig.


Die hab ich mir auch alle nachgekauft. Dort hat es sich nämlich auch gelohnt, Geld auszugeben, weil die Qualität deren Werke einfach gut sind. 

Wenn ich mir hingegen so Sachen wie das neue Metalica ansehe...sorry, aber ich hab mir -und das gebe ich ehrlich zu- das Album geladen, weil ich wissen wollte, wie es klingt. 
Nach einmal anhören, hab ich beschlossen, dass es das Geld nicht wert ist. 

Alle, aber wirklich alle Songs klingen von der Melodie her fast gleich...da geb ich kein Geld für aus


----------



## SpaM_BoT (16. August 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir hingegen so Sachen wie das neue Metalica ansehe...sorry, aber ich hab mir -und das gebe ich ehrlich zu- das Album geladen, weil ich wissen wollte, wie es klingt.


Das ist definitiv kein Grund sich Musik illegal aus dem I-Net zu besorgen.
Zu was hat der Mensch zwei Beine. Geh dazu einfach in ein größeren Musikladen. Dort kann man auch alles mögliche Probe hören.
Dafür ist der Mensch aber wieder zu Faul. Das downloaden ist ja bequemer.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (16. August 2008)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:
			
		

> Zu was hat der Mensch zwei Beine. Geh dazu einfach in ein größeren Musikladen. Dort kann man auch alles mögliche Probe hören.



Zum Glück kann man heute so ziemlich jedes Lied über Youtube verhören oder (bei Bedarf) bei selbigem herunterladen. In letzter Zeit kaufe ich kaum noch Musik - warum auch, wenn es bei Youtube alles umsonst gibt (wenngleich in schlechter Qualität).

Oder natürlich iTunes, welches ich für exotische Lieder benutze. (meist Acousticversionen und "iTunes Exclusive"-Alben/Titel)


NoCD-Cracks bei Spielen sind immer so eine Sache, da es verboten ist mache ich es nicht bei jedem Spiel, aber bei Games, die ich jeden Tag (oder sehr oft) spiele, nervt das ständige CD wechseln und da halte ich es für sinnvoll.

Gruß,
André


----------



## CiSaR (16. August 2008)

holzkreuz schrieb:


> _Nun zu Filmen die man auf ausgewählten Seiten im Netz bekommt:
> 
> _Habe selbst schon manche Filme davon gesehn.
> Also ganz ehrlich, wer sich so einen Müll herunterlädt hat sie meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr alle.
> ...



also die filme die im kino aufgenommen werden ("telescreen" so heißen sie in der szene) sind fürn arsch das stimmt aber manchmal kommen auch die dvd versionen gleich zum kino start raus, frag mich bitte nicht wie 
und die dvd und hd versionen haben dann wieder die gleiche quali wie du sie auch im laden kaufen kannst



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich persönlich find Dampf und generell die elektronischen Vertriebswege nicht soo gut, denn du bist hier auf den auf der anderen Seite angewiesen und du brauchst 'ne Menge Platz auf der Platte...
> 
> Ein großes Problem ist auch, das die Accounts 'abhanden' kommen können (sprich gehackt), was dann für dich nicht so gut ist...
> Und was passiert, wenn du 'nen bösen Virus eingefangen hast oder sich die HDD zerlegte??



es ist egal obs dir die platte zerhaut oder nich einfach steam neu installieren, mit dem acc einloggen und spiel nochmal ziehen und mir wurde mein acc schon gehackt und dank sehr schnellem steam support hatte ich ihn am nächsten tag wieder, auch wenn die steam support seite sowas von unübersichtlich ist wenn man erstmal weiß wie isses ganz einfach


----------



## Pokerclock (16. August 2008)

Ich kann mich erinnern bisher einmal wissentlich - das dann aber massiv - illegal gedownloaded zu haben.

Es ging um eine Disney-Zeichentrick Serie, die ich als Kind immer sehr gerne gesehen habe. Jedoch heute nicht mehr (komplett) erhältlich ist und auch nicht mehr im Fernsehen zu sehen sein wird.

Also machte ich mich auf ins Internet und suchte nach digitalisierten Fernsehmitschnitten und fand sie letzten Endes. 

Machte ich mich jetzt zum bösen "Raubkopierer"? Wohl nicht - insbesondere wenn wir die juristische Terminologie heranziehen. Habe ich gegen Lizenzen, Copyright etc. verstoßen? Sehr warscheinlich. Jedoch ist anzunehmen, dass der Urheber kein begründetes Interesse mehr hat, mit seinem Urheberrecht Entgelt zu erwirtschaften. Entgültig klären lässt sich das aber nicht.

Worauf ich hinaus will, ist dass die spezielle Beziehung zwischen Urheberrechtsträger und der jeweiligen Person, die (fahrlässig, vorsätzlich) dieses Urheberrecht verletzt, immernoch keineswegs vollständig durch Gesetzgeber oder Rechtssprechung geklärt ist. Es gelten allenfalls abstrakte Lösungen, die zu keinem Zeitpunkt einen konkreten Aufschluss auf die Rechtsmäßigkeit von "No-CD-Cracks", "Audio-Mitschnitte" von frei zugänglichen und vom Urheber oftmals selbst in das Internet eingestellten Videos, sowie die Umgehung von Kopierschutzmechanismen, trotz der Rechtmäßig erworbenen Lizenz zulassen.

Solange keine exakten Regelungen getroffen sind, können wir uns noch solange gegenseitig fertig machen. Es bleibt ein unkalkulierbares Risiko, das jeder für sich abschätzen muss. Auch ein Grund, warum sich das Forum hier bei allen Arten solcher Themen so bedeckt hält. Und das zurecht. Man beachte dazu auch das, was ich zuvor schrieb, dass die zuständigen Behörden erst ab einer bestimmten Zahl von Tatbeständen eingreift/ermittelt.

Abgesehen davon, muss auch auf Seiten der Urheber besonnener reagiert werden. Die Gängelung eben durch Kopierschutzmechanismen ist nicht tragbar und drängt den Kunden mehr und mehr genau in die nicht gewollte Richtung. DRM sollte noch jedem ein Begriff sein. Die Aufgabe von DRM war ein erster Schritt. Aber es muss mehr passieren. Wäre ich nicht ein fanatischer Losless Music Liebhaber, würde ich nur noch saugen. So kaufe ich "noch" meine CDs.


----------



## Malkav85 (16. August 2008)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv kein Grund sich Musik illegal aus dem I-Net zu besorgen.
> Zu was hat der Mensch zwei Beine. Geh dazu einfach in ein größeren Musikladen. Dort kann man auch alles mögliche Probe hören.
> Dafür ist der *Mensch aber wieder zu Faul. Das downloaden ist ja bequemer*.


 
Faul nicht, aber ich verfahr deswegen doch kein Benzin bei den heutigen Preisen  Und über YouTube Musik anhören ist auch grauenhaft. Allein die Soundquali macht schon keinen Spaß.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (16. August 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Faul nicht, aber ich verfahr deswegen doch kein Benzin bei den heutigen Preisen


Auch dies ist kein Grund für illegales Downloading. Das ist nur eine Ausrede


----------



## Malkav85 (16. August 2008)

Na ja, ich geb ja zu, das ichs mach, also daher isses nicht direkt ne Ausrede sondern eher noch nen kleiner Grund ^^


----------



## Blackiwid (16. August 2008)

@Pokerclock: scheinst ja auch ne gesunde einstellung zu haben,
ansonten bin ich entteuscht das kein einziger auf meinen letzten beitrag reagiert hat


----------



## CiSaR (16. August 2008)

Blackiwid schrieb:


> @Pokerclock: scheinst ja auch ne gesunde einstellung zu haben,
> ansonten bin ich entteuscht das kein einziger auf meinen letzten beitrag reagiert hat



du sprichst die meinung vieler aus und dazu gibs halt net mehr viel zu sagen aber das mit den 2 Euro find ich doch sehr untertrieben


----------



## Blackiwid (16. August 2008)

ja kommt halt drauf an ob du madonna bist oder ob du ein x-beliebiger künstler bist. Klar madonna und co kriegen mehr die können zur not auch eigenes label aufmachen wenns nicht passt aber die künstler aus der 2. reihe kriegen meistens solche summen und nicht mehr.


----------



## Fabian (16. August 2008)

Also ich lade keine Spiele,ich Leih sie mir aus und dann kommt ein crack drauf.
Ich finde einfach das die Spiele relativ teuer sind,und man viele bis auf ein paar ausnahmen durchspielt und dann nur noch selten spielt.
Also ich könnte mir vom Finanziellen her alle diese spiele kaufen,aber ich sehe nicht ein dafür so viel geld zu bezahlen,da gebe ich es leiber für andere dinge aus


----------



## uk3k (16. August 2008)

Seebaer schrieb:


> Der moralische Niedergang einer Gesellschaft. Jeder Raubkopierer sollte 1-2 Jahre 50-60 Stunden in der Woche, wirklich schuften müssen, nur für Wasser, Brot und ein Zelt. Raubkopie ist ein Betrug um den Arbeitslohn für Menschen die davon leben müssen. Vielleicht kapieren die Raubkopieren dann mal was es bedeutet ohne Lohn zu schuften. Großgezogen von Eltern, bzw. Versagern, denen jegliche ethische und moralische Reife fehlt. Alles bekommen ohne zu leisten, der Leitspruch der Jugend. Der Staat (Steuerzahler) zahlt ja. Warum arbeiten wenn man was für umme bekommt???  Und wenn nicht macht man halt Menschen platt und raubt diese aus, oder hat sein Vergnügen indem man Raubkopien spielt und Familienväter in den Ruin (die diese Spiele programmiert haben) treibt weil denen dadurch das Geld fehlt um ihre Familie ernähren zu können.
> 
> ICH KOTZE AUF RAUBKOPIERER!!!!




lol, na du bist ja mal geil drauf...Was meinst du eigentlich was ich als Azubi(3tes Lehrjahr->seit 2 Jahren) mache 
Stunden-Konto diese Woche: 52,5h
Stunden-Konto letzte Woche: 56h
Stunden-Konto vorletzte Woche: 53h
usw...
Weist du was ich für Nachtstunden, Wochenendarbeit(auch Sonntags), Überstunden etc bekomme? Nix. Nur die Möglichkeit meine Überstunden abzubummeln...wenn mal Zeit sein sollte...Dafür Zahlt mein Betrieb 500€ im Monat->Wasser, Brot und ein 9m² Zimmer=wie Zelt

Die Idee zum nächsten Elektronik-Markt zu laufen und n Album vorzuhören, nen Film für weniger Geld kaufen oder n Spiel reduziert kaufen? Naja, da mein ganzes Geld für meinen Lebensunterhalt draufgeht, habe ich dafür nix über, weil der nächste Elektronik-Handel 30km weit weg ist, was mich mit den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln mal nebenbei 15€ hin und zurück kostet. Auto?Wovon bezahlen?

Würde an dieser Stelle mich der Aussage anschließen, dass der urhebende 
Künstler, egal für welches Medium nur einen Bruchteil des dafür bezahlten Geldes sieht...Obs nur 2€ sind, sei dahin gestellt, wobei
100.000 verkaufte Singles und von jeder 2€=200.000€ für ein Lied, das derjenige heut zu Tage in vielen Fällen nichmal selbst geschrieben oder gespielt hat, sondern nur seine Stimme mal für ne halbe Stunde benutzt hat.

Wenn ich ne halbe Stunde singe bekomme ich paar aufs Maul, weil ich keinen Computer dranhängen habe, der aus dem gejaule was erträgliches macht

Mal ehrlich, Downloads aus dem Netz sollten nicht zwingend legalisiert werden, weil es sonst ausufern KÖNNTE. Allerdings alle, die mal was saugen(und dabei in vielen Fällen sogar Kaufabsichten hegen) als A.Löcher hinzustellen, die den Urhebern nur böses wollen, ist definitiv eine sehr eingeschränkte Ansicht, die nicht gerade von realitätssinn zeugt. Denn es wohnen nicht alle in ner Großstadt zwischen ner Videothek und Media-Markt.

BTW: ums nochmal anzuschneiden. Mein CoD4 steht original im Regal. Spielen tu ich eine aus dem Netz geladene Version, mit US-englischem Original-Ton und Uncut. Selbige ist um längen athmosphärischer als die deutsche Semi-Fassung. Für den Single-Player benutze ich nen Crack, weil ich auch keinen Bock habe, jedesmal die DVD rauszusuchen, wenn ich was zoggen will. Das heist:
Ich hab dafür 50€ bezahlt und es mir trotzdem aus dem Netz gesaugt, weil das was ich für 50€(100 Mark!!!!) bekommen habe, absolut nicht meinen erwartungen entsprach. Und das ist nur ein Beispiel...


Edit: Filme aus dem Netz: Die jenigen die sich hier muckieren, scheinen zwar gut gegen P2P reden zu können, haben aber offensichtlich null Peilung was sie da eigentlich bemängeln^^
Klar gibts Filme im Netz, die wirklich schlechte Qualität in Ton und Bild bieten. Auf der anderen Seite gibts aber auch sehr gute Quali: zb 2Pass XviD mit AC3 was bei einer Größe von 1400MB zum Beispiel DVD-Qualität entspricht. AC3 ist 6 Kanal Dolby Sourround.
Wem auf seinem 50" Plasma die Qualität trotzdem zu schlecht ist, kann sich auch Problemlos eine Untouched DVD Fassung laden. Incl. Extras, Untertitel, 12 Sprachspuren und gleicher Bildqualität wie beim Original, nur ohne Kopierschutz und in vielen Fällen auch noch uncut.
Wem das immer noch reicht, saugt sich halt die HD-Variante und hat somit auch den vollen Umfang einer BR-Disk, aber auch hier ohne nervigen kopierschutz und in vielen Fällen Uncut. 
_*Das soll keine Werbung sein, sondern nur aufzeigen, dass "illegale" Variante Teilweise sogar Vorteile zum (deutschen)Original bietet!*_
Denn nicht alle saugen aus geiz, sondern auch um nervige Features wie zu starke Zensur und unverschämte Kopierschütze zu vermeiden! 

Auch hierzu ein schönes Beispiel: Wollte neulich mit meiner Freundin 2Fast 2Furious auf meinem Laptop anschauen(Original DVD aus ihrer Sammlung) Selbiges scheiterte daran, dass sich die DVD ausschliesslich mit dem Intervideo Player von der Disc anschauen lies, welcher extra installiert werden musste und anschliessend nicht funktionierte, weil ihm mein Display-Format(16:10) nicht gefiehl. Weder der VLC noch der MediaPlayer konnten den Film wiedergeben. Am ende sind wir zum Kumpel gefahren und haben uns die gedownloadete Variante aufn USB-Stick kopiert und geschaut. Soviel zum tollen Original!
mfg


----------



## Zsinj (17. August 2008)

uk3k schrieb:


> Auch hierzu ein schönes Beispiel: Wollte neulich mit meiner Freundin 2Fast 2Furious auf meinem Laptop anschauen(Original DVD aus ihrer Sammlung) Selbiges scheiterte daran, dass sich die DVD ausschliesslich mit dem Intervideo Player von der Disc anschauen lies, welcher extra installiert werden musste und anschliessend nicht funktionierte, weil ihm mein Display-Format(16:10) nicht gefiehl. Weder der VLC noch der MediaPlayer konnten den Film wiedergeben. Am ende sind wir zum Kumpel gefahren und haben uns die gedownloadete Variante aufn USB-Stick kopiert und geschaut. Soviel zum tollen Original!
> mfg


genau diese Dinge sind oftmals das was mich am meisten aufregt. 
Die Illegale Kopie ist besser als das original. Da hörts bei mir auf, da hab ich kein Verständnis mehr.


----------



## Alihexx (17. August 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> also die filme die im kino aufgenommen werden ("telescreen" so heißen sie in der szene) sind fürn arsch das stimmt aber manchmal kommen auch die dvd versionen gleich zum kino start raus, frag mich bitte nicht wie
> und die dvd und hd versionen haben dann wieder die gleiche quali wie du sie auch im laden kaufen kannst




Meist erscheint der Film schon ca 2-3 Monate vorher im Amiland und die Leute packen einfach die aufgenommenen Sound da rein und dann hat man die sehr gute quali, mit schlechtem Ton 

Raubkopieren an sich ist ziemlich schlimm, aber wie gesagt, als Schüler, hat man nicht sehr viel Geld um sich dann vom Taschengeld ein CoD 4 oder anderes Vollpreisspiel zu kaufen


----------



## NGamers (17. August 2008)

Der Typ auf den ersten Seiten, der uns erklären wollte wie ungefährlich das doch ist, ist ja lustig.
Gehst du auch auf ne Polizeiwache und erklärst denen auch, daß du es nur tust, weil du ne für dich ungefährliche Methode benutzt?

Allein schon sowas in nem öffentlichen Forum zu posten.... naja, ich würds an deiner Stelle lassen.

Auf der anderen Seite gehört das Wort "Raubkopie" für mich genauso in die Kategorie Unworte wie "Killerspiele". Widersprechen tut sich's auch. Das ist wie "Klauleihen" oder "Einbrechklopfen". Entweder klauen oder kopieren. Beides geht nicht, und wenn dann nur nacheinander.

Für die Meisten Leute sind viele Spiele nur noch schnelle Kost. 1 Wochenende hingesetzt und fertig ist die Laube. Wiederspielwert 0, Onlinemöglichkeiten nur gering. CoD, Battlefield, CS:S sind da ne Ausnahme, und ich wette diese verkaufen sich auch mehr, als andere Spiele.

Zum anderen sind die Beilagen heutiger Games ein WITZ! Früher hatte man sich noch damit gerühmt zu Flugsimulationen nen dicken Wälzer zu haben. Heute hat man ein Begleitheft, welches kaum noch darauf schließen lässt zu welchem Spiel das überhaupt gehört, und das wars!

Ich muss Nothing to see here da vollkommen Recht geben. Bei einer Kopie im Netz genügt es, daß EIN EINZIGER auf der Welt das Medium entknackt und online stellt. Kein Entwickler hat es geschafft etwas so zu schützen, daß kein Mensch auf der Welt diesen Schutz umgeht.
Jeglicher Schutz behindert allerdings auch die legalen Käufer, welcher dann wiederum auf die im Internet befindliche Version zurückgreifen.

*Illegales uninteressanter zu machen ist der eine Weg, legales interessanter zu machen der weitaus wirksamere!*


----------



## sega1 (17. August 2008)

Ich kaufe jedes Spiel das mir gefällt, schon um meine Sammlung zu vergrößern. Ich habe jede menge Collectors- oder Limited Editionen, sowas kann man sich ja nicht runterladen. Übrigens finde ich es gibt schon sichere Methoden eines Kopierschutzes. Bei dem Spiel DSAD ist es so, das es mit Crack oder einer ISO einfach die Story in eine Sackgasse laufen lässt und man nicht weiter Spielen kann. Ich habe das bei meinem Spiel schon mal getestet, mit Crack ist einen bestimmte Figur nicht da die zur Story gehört, original .exe wieder drauf und die Figur ist wieder da. Ich Denke mal diese Art Kopierschutz lässt sich nicht ausheben.


----------



## klefreak (17. August 2008)

auch eine solche art von kopierschutz lässt sich mittels Konsole (einfach besagte person herbeicheaten) oder durhc ein passendes modifizieren der Crack.exe umgehen.

bei programmen wie autocad und 3dMAx werden sogar hardware dongle umgangen, indem die passende abfrage einfach ausgeschaltet oder auf einen virtuellen treiber umgeleitet werden.

meine Ansicht: solange es einen kopierschutz gibt, wird er auch geknackt aber wenn spiele einen Mehrwert bieten, den eine Kopie nicht hat --> Verpackung, Poster ,sticker,.... dann wird es auch gekauft, vorausgesetzt der digitale inhalt ist acuh auf einem guten niveau, was heute eher selten ist.


----------



## sega1 (17. August 2008)

Schau mal hier:

ANACONDA :: View topic - Wichtige technische Hinweise


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. August 2008)

Ja, nur dämlicherweise ist man gerad dabei das legale uninteressanter zu machen, durch die ganzen Gängelungen und Spots vorm Film


----------



## Blackiwid (17. August 2008)

@sega1 kann es sein das der crack vom hersteller selber in umlauf gebracht worden ist ^^.

Naja und zu iso, dafür gibts ja eigentlich md*s und sowas aber will ja niemand tipps geben. nicht das jemand noch nen kopierschutz aushebeln könnte.

Ja im grunde haben die Contentindustrie-vertretter teilweise nach unserem heutigen gesetz das in jüngster zeit so angepasst wurde, halbwegs recht, die privatkopie wurde verboten, glaub noch keine 5 jahre her.

Aber sie beschleunigen aktiv die Entwicklung zu mehr raubkopien:

1. durch immer schlechter werdende produkte die meist nur ein grafik-update sind
2. durch die gängelung der kunden, kopierschutz, zwangsanti-raubkopie-werbung...

das beruht denke ich auf unserer heutigen zeit und wie AGs aufgestellt sind, es wird ein manager eingestellt, der schaut dann das er kurzfristig kleine bis mittel große erfolge erzieht, ein kopierschutz der eine weile hält kann vielleicht (das ist spekulation da es dazu keinen wissenschaftlichen test gibt sondern nur vermutungen) den verkauf des spiels ein bischen steigern.
Wenn  nicht kann man immernoch über die Raubkopierer herziehen die das spield ann ein paar wochen später alle ziehen und die es alle gekauft hätten.
Wenn er erfolg damit hat bekommt er warscheinlich nochmal ne gehaltserhöhung, wenn nicht wird er vielleicht gefeuert und bekommt abfindungen in rießen dymensionen und hat auch ausgesorgt.
Das einzige wsa zählt ist das quartalsergebnis, wenn der Nachfolger ein paar jahre später oder so dann nicht emhr gekauft wird weil die ehrlichen kunden von dem kopierschutz so genervt sind und entweder ganz auf pc spiele verzichten oder eben diese firma meiden dann hat das ja oft gar nix mehr mit dem manager zu tun da warscheinlich schon wieder ein neuer da ist. oder der manager hat danach schon seine aktienanteile verkauft in dem kurzen moment nach dem der 1. teil ein erfolg wurde.

Da wir nicht mehr bei den Nazis sind, muss man nicht jedes gesetz für gut halten udn wenn man es für unmoralisch hält sich dran halten.
Ich halte es unmoralisch das kopieren von bits und bytes von millarden von pc-nutzern zu verbieten nur um eine industrie zu schützen, die selbst die künstler noch abzockt.
In einer funktionierenden Demokratie würde die Mehrheit der leute entscheiden was legal ist und was nicht, die mehrheit wünscht sich das diese kopiervorgänge legal sind, trotzdem verschärfen die gesetzte sich immer mehr in die andere richtung, das zeigt wie korrupt unsere demokratie heute ist.

Und bitte keine schwarzmalerei das dann keiner mehr content produzieren würde, ich würde im internet (und das würden wohl die meisten) lieber mal 2,- für nen titel hinblättern egal ob für ne musik-cd (flac, ogg und mp3s verfügbar vielleicht sogar mit höherer quali wie cd) oder 5,- für ein gutes spiel. Also wenn ich nicht dazu gezwungen werde, und würde solche entwickler künstler gerne direkt unterstützen ohne das dort eine industrie davon 90% abzieht.
Und übers internet würden da deutlich höhere stückzahlen bei rüberkommen, vielleicht noch geknüpft mit billigeren drm-freien und sonstigen kopierschutzfreien uncut orginalen.

es gibt da verschiedene bezahlmethoden, ich wäre sogar für sowas in der art wie gema offen, wo dann kleine künstler überproportional geld bekommen und die großen zwar mehr aber nicht mehr faktor 100.000 mehr. damit würde man auch mehr kunst fordern.

Also die welt würde nicht untergehen wenn man diesen copyright-verstoß tatbestand abschaffen würde. Es müsste sich einniges bewegen und es würde sich einiges verändern klar aber es würde gehen.

Gut da das international geschehen müsste um auf die realität zurückzukommen wird es nicht geschehen, dann sollte aber trotzdem die eigene regierung so lachs wie möglich mit dem thema umgehen da es ein gesetz gegen die mehrheit ist.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (17. August 2008)

Blackiwid schrieb:


> In einer funktionierenden Demokratie würde die Mehrheit der leute entscheiden was legal ist und was nicht, die mehrheit wünscht sich das diese kopiervorgänge legal sind, trotzdem verschärfen die gesetzte sich immer mehr in die andere richtung, das zeigt wie korrupt unsere demokratie heute ist.


LööL. Wo lebst du denn?
Unsere Demokratie ist Korrupt? Nur weil sie das Kopieren eines Produktes verbietet? Wir leben nicht im Kommunismus(Gott sei Dank).
Nur mal zur Info. An diesen Produkten(hier auch Software genannt) haben Menschen gearbeitet, die für ihre Arbeit auch Entlohnt werden wollen, egal ob daran noch eine andere "Industrie" verdient.


Blackiwid schrieb:


> die mehrheit wünscht sich das diese kopiervorgänge legal sind


Ist ja auch klar. Weil diese Mehrheit einfach nur Kiddys, Jugendliche und auch Erwachsene sind die kaum Geld haben oder zu Geizig sind für eine Software Geld auszugeben. Selbst Software die 5 Euro kostet wird illegal aus dem I-Net gesaugt. Na wie arm muss man denn da sein
Aber hauptsache aller Furz lang für xxxhunderte Euros neue Hardware kaufen. Dafür ist anscheinend immer Geld vorhanden. Oder wird die auch für Umsonst im Laden besorgt?
-------------
Und dazu:


butter_milch schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Antwort ist recht simpel:
> Warum zahlen, wenn es kostenlos erhältlich und das Risiko bestraft zu werden gering ist? Ein schlechtes Gewissen? Warum? Man kennt die Leute doch nicht.
> Jo, glaub das könnte als Anwort auf die Frage durchgehen.


....sage ich einfach mal: Erziehung fehlgeschlagen. Mit dieser Einstellung landet fast jeder früher oder später vor einem Richter.


----------



## inyaff (17. August 2008)

Ich muss sagen ich raubkopiere eigl. jeden Tag sprich ich lad mir jeden Tag iwelche Filme , Mukke , Software etc...

Ich hab gar nicht das Geld mir die ganzen Sachen zukaufen , wenn ich es hätte würde ich in Laden gehen und die Sachen kaufen und ich würde auch öfter mal ins Kino gehen.

Seit ca. einem Jahr saug ich mir alles aus dem Usenet und das für ~25€  im Monat, unbegrenzt , mit voller Geschwindigkeitund , sicher mit SSL-Verschlüsselung.
Die meisten Sachen werden aber gleich gelöscht nachdem ich sie mir angeguckt habe... ( Filme , Serien ...)

Ich lade auch ab und zu aktuelle Spieletitel und ganz ehrlich , hätte ich mir Crysis und Frontlines: Fuel of War im Laden gekauft , ich hätte mich so geärgert , die Spiele sind aus meiner Sicht einfach nur *******.
Einfach lächerlich da bleib ich lieber bei Games die ich mir vor Jahren Orig. im Laden gekauft habe wie Diablo II oder CS 1.6

inyaff


----------



## SpaM_BoT (17. August 2008)

inyaff schrieb:


> Ich hab gar nicht das Geld mir die ganzen Sachen zukaufen , wenn ich es hätte würde ich in Laden gehen und die Sachen kaufen und ich würde auch öfter mal ins Kino gehen.


Da gibts ein Zauberwort, das heist "Sparen" wenn man nicht viel Geld auf einmal zu verfügung hat. 
Man kann sich auch vieles zu verschiedenen Anlässen schenken lassen.
Man muss nur wollen.


inyaff schrieb:


> Seit ca. einem Jahr saug ich mir alles aus dem Usenet und das für ~25€  im Monat, unbegrenzt


Diese 25 Euro könntest du zb. Sparen. Dafür könntest du dir zb. alle zwei Monate ein Spiel kaufen.


----------



## Pokerclock (17. August 2008)

inyaff schrieb:


> Ich hab gar nicht das Geld mir die ganzen Sachen zukaufen , wenn ich es hätte würde ich in Laden gehen und die Sachen kaufen und ich würde auch öfter mal ins Kino gehen.



Sorry, aber um mal einen "Echtes Leben"-Vergleich zu machen.

Du gehst auch nicht einfach so in den Edeka, suchst nach einem Stück Brot, gehst aus dem Laden raus ohne zu bezahlen, vor dem Laden beist du ein Stück ab, sagst es schmeckt dir nicht, gehst wieder in Laden rein und legst das Brot wieder hin und gehst wieder raus.

Wenn ich mir etwas nicht leisten kann, dann kann ich es mir nicht leisten. Fertig.

Alles andere ist Diebstahl im echten Leben. Warum sollte das im Internet nicht auch so sein?


----------



## Fabian (17. August 2008)

Da sagt mal jemand was,du hast voll recht


----------



## Blackiwid (17. August 2008)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> LööL. Wo lebst du denn?
> Unsere Demokratie ist Korrupt? Nur weil sie das Kopieren eines Produktes verbietet?
> Wir leben nicht im Kommunismus(Gott sei Dank).
> Nur mal zur Info. An diesen Produkten(hier auch Software genannt) haben Menschen gearbeitet, die für ihre Arbeit auch Entlohnt werden wollen, egal ob daran noch eine andere "Industrie" verdient.



Ja ich habe auch an einer software gearbeitet ich will dafür auch geld kriegen trotzdem zahlt mir keiner was dafür und jetzt muss auch mit leben. Das nennt sich dann marktwirtschaft wenn jemand für eine dienstleistung (das kopieren von daten auf einen datenträger) kein geld zahlen will weil er selber in der lage ist es zu kopieren und keinen solchen datenträger braucht dann hat man halt pech gehabt. Es ist schließglich kein produkt, sondern nur eine dienstleistung.



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ist ja auch klar. Weil diese Mehrheit einfach nur Kiddys, Jugendliche und auch Erwachsene sind die kaum Geld haben oder zu Geizig sind für eine Software Geld auszugeben. Selbst Software die 5 Euro kostet wird illegal aus dem I-Net gesaugt. Na wie arm muss man denn da sein



ne bin keine kidie und früher hab ich das getan weil das pchobby sonst quasi nicht machbar gewesen wäre, wenn ich mri das alles kaufen hätte müssen hätt ich mir nie eine spielegrafikkarte gekauft oder wenn dann ne viel billigere und hätt mir vielleicht mal 1-2 speile gekauft und heute bei dem markt würd ich gar nix mehr kaufen.

so stärke ich zumindest die Volkswirtschaft durch meine Hardwarekäufe.




SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Aber hauptsache aller Furz lang für xxxhunderte Euros neue Hardware kaufen. Dafür ist anscheinend immer Geld vorhanden. Oder wird die auch für Umsonst im Laden besorgt?
> -------------
> Und dazu:
> 
> ....sage ich einfach mal: Erziehung fehlgeschlagen. Mit dieser Einstellung landet fast jeder früher oder später vor einem Richter.



Nein, wieso soll das was mit erziehung zu tun haben unter ****** haben sich die meisten ja sehr nach dem gesetz verhalten, recht und moral müssen nicht immer identisch sein. Im gegenteil heute geht das eher wieder in die andere richtung. Ich sag nur Volter in amerika und eben andere sachen (ja gut ist nicht das selbe aber ich will nur mit verdeutlichen das moral und gesetz nicht immer deckungsgleich sein müssen und ich und die mehrheit der jungen leute das anders sehen, und würde die einseitige propaganda in der richtung nicht im tv und überall so stark ausgestrahlt werden würden alle "älteren" das genauso sehen, schließlich haben sie zu 99% auch daten auf kassetten überspielt und mögen sie noch so konservativ sein, damals hat auch kein unrechtheitsgefühl bestanden, es war schließlich auch legal.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Sorry, aber um mal einen "Echtes Leben"-Vergleich zu machen.
> 
> Du gehst auch nicht einfach so in den Edeka, suchst nach einem Stück Brot, gehst aus dem Laden raus ohne zu bezahlen, vor dem Laden beist du ein Stück ab, sagst es schmeckt dir nicht, gehst wieder in Laden rein und legst das Brot wieder hin und gehst wieder raus.
> 
> ...



ja nur hinkt der vergleich halt wieder total, erstens wurde ja nix abgebissen, das brot liegt immernoch unversehrt im laden. zweitens ist ein kopiervorgang kein diebstahl aus sondern eine vervielfältigung, der laden hat immernoch sein produkt unversehrt daliegen.

wieso immer solche angestrengten vergleiche mit etwas das nicht vergleichbar ist, weil einem das gesetz in einem ganz anderen bereich wo es um produkte nicht um dienstleistungen geht (auch wenn ihr das gerne anders seht) das ihr solch ein vertriebsmodell gewählt habt mit virtuellen produkten ist doch nicht die schuld der Kunden, wenn euer total unpassendes vertriebsmodell nicht funktioniert dann ist das das problem der contentindustrie.
Deshalb jetzt die politiker beeinflussen damit sie gesetzte erschaffen (bzw erschaffen haben) um euer total verkorkstes system gesetzlich absichern zu lassen und dann darauf hoffen das die ungefragten wähler und kunden da mitmachen nur weil ihr ihnen das 10 mio mal am anfang von videos ins gehirn prügelt ist schon relativ naiv, aber ich geb ja zu aus unserer gewinnmaximierenden abzockenden raubtierkapitalistischen sicht sicher sinnvoll.

Nur braucht ihr euch nicht wundern wenn da nicht mehr alle mit machen.

zockt doch weiter die ab die da freiwillig mitmachen und die ihr davon überzeugt habt das das alles so richtig ist die platten/contentindustrie lebt ja sehr gut davon. Zumindest die die am meisten kopiert werden, die großen leben doch super davon.

Bringt spiele ohne kopierschutz und guter qualität dann wird euch das aus den händen gerissen also auch gekauft.

KLEINES UPDATE:

Der witz ist doch ihr habt ne golddruckmaschine ihr habt einmal kostenpunkt XXXX für die aufnahmen, dann könnt ihr die dinger so oft presen habt dabei kosten die gegen 0 gehen und könnts dann für 20-50,- verkaufen. Zeigt mir mal eine andere industrie wo das so ist? schon wieder sieht man das es eben kein produkt wie jedes andere ist. es ist auch rechtlich ganz was anderes wie z.B. ein auto. Leider ein auto wenn man könnte dürfte man ohne weiteres kopieren (vielleicht dürfte man es dann nicht verkaufen aber für den eigengebrauch wäre es heute zumidnest kein verbrechen. Also wenn ihr schon gleich behandelt werden wollt dann bitte auch wirklich gleich. Wenn ihr noch eine besserbehandlung wie physische produkte wollt dann halt nicht mit mir.


----------



## riedochs (17. August 2008)

Diese Diskussion artet langsam in unschöne Züge aus.
Fakt ist nunmal daß das unrechtmäßige Downloaden oder kopieren von Software nunmal Diebstahl ist.

Im übrigen mag ich an der legalität des Usenet zweifeln.


----------



## Malkav85 (17. August 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Im übrigen mag ich an der legalität des Usenet zweifeln.


 
Zumal ich auch finde, das iTunes, Musicload, etc schwachsinnig ist mit diesen DRM. 

Wenn ich schon Geld für ne MP3 ausgebe, dann möchte ich die auch *uneingeschränkt* benutzen können. 
Da dies dank DRM nicht möglich ist, muss man das umgehen, was wiederum illegal ist. 

Ergo muss man lange sparen oder über viel Geld verfügen, wenn man sich etwas aktuelles Leisten möchte.

Und das Qualität durch Quantität ersetzt wird hab ich hier schon oft genug gesagt. 

Riedochs hat ausserdem Rech: Hier nehmen die Diskussionen unansehnliche Züge an, denn auch wenn man hier Moral predigt...es wird auf taube Ohren stoßen. 

Eins muss ich zum Schluß noch sagen: Mir ist meist aufgefallen, das diejenigen, welche selbst schon sowas gemacht haben und sich haben "bekehren lassen", am schlimmsten Schimpfen 
Ist in etwa so, wie die nervenden militanten Nichtraucher, die früher mal starke Raucher waren


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. August 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Fakt ist nunmal daß das unrechtmäßige Downloaden oder kopieren von Software nunmal Diebstahl ist.


Nein, denn beim Diebstahl wird eine Sache entwendet, hier wird aber nichts entwendet, es wird nur etwas unrechtmäßig verfielfältigt...

Das ist am ehesten mit nachgemachten Produkten (Plagiaten) zu vergleichen...


----------



## inyaff (17. August 2008)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen ich will und werde nicht aufhören weiterhin zu Raubkopieren.
Erstens ist einfach mal zu einfach und zweitens habe ich nicht das Geld.Wie schon gesagt und ich werde nicht auf Sachen verzichten die ich mit zwei oder drei Klicks runterladen kann.

Und das Usenet selber wurde von Universitäten entwicklet und es einfach eine Plattform es geht um die Inhalt genau das gleiche wie mit der ESL
es wird nur eine Plattform gestellt mehr nicht was man letzt endlich macht entscheidet der User...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (17. August 2008)

Blackiwid schrieb:


> Bringt spiele ohne kopierschutz und guter qualität dann wird euch das aus den händen gerissen also auch gekauft.


Das glaubst du doch selber nicht wirklich.
Gerade dann, wenn es keinen Kopierschutz mehr geben würde, wären alle Wege offen und der Boom des illegalen Kopieren würde erst richtig los gehen.
Denn, den Spruch: "Weshalb für etwas bezahlen was man auch Umsonst haben kann" bekommt man nun mal leider nicht aus den Köpfen sehr vieler Leute raus.
Und mit Quallität hat das auch nichts zu tun. 
Denn es wird alles illegal aus dem I-Net gesaugt, egal ob das Spiel, die Musik oder das Programm eine gute oder schlechte Quallität hat.
---------------------


inyaff schrieb:


> Und das Usenet selber wurde von Universitäten entwicklet.....
> ....es wird nur eine Plattform gestellt mehr nicht was man letzt endlich macht entscheidet der User...


Und Ihr Mißbraucht diese Plattform indem Ihr dort Illegale Kopien verbreitet. Ich nenn das mal reine Frechheit, unteranderem auch Kriminell.


----------



## Lucky.Smile (17. August 2008)

uk3k schrieb:


> hmmm, lustige Disskussion...auf der einen Seite die jenigen, die entweder kein Geld haben oder wenigstens ehrlich zu sich selbst sind.
> Auf der anderen Seite stehen die, die entweder genug Asche haben, oder noch viel schlimmer: zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen, bzw Angst haben zu zugeben dass sie auch schonmal ne mp3 gesaugt haben oder auf Lan vom Nachbarn nen Film gesaugt haben.
> 
> Zur Kernfrage:
> ...




Als ich deinen Beitrag gerade gelesen habe, da hab ich mir gedacht: Der Typ hat den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen!
Ich selber habe mal eine Zeit alles gesaugt was mir unter die Nase kahm. Da sag ich nur Gulli+RapidShare+HappyHour+CryptLoad.
Aber seit einiger Zeit habe ich alles runterladen eingestellt. Die Spiele sind im Grunde doch immer das gleiche, sei es Call of Duty 2 oder 4, Crysis oder sonstige Spiele. Daher wird mir langweilig und ich zocke so einen schwachsinn gar nicht mehr. Auch werde ich mir von Call of Duty 5 höchstens die Demo saugen, obwohl mir klar ist, dass das im Grunde genau das gleiche sein wird wie die Nummer 4. Ich habe mir auch alle Spiele die ich anfangs toll fand, vorher geladen. Sei es CoD2+4, Crysis oder mein Lieblingsspiel Medieval 2 Total War. Letzteres habe ich nur auf Screenshots gesehen, geladen und war sofort begeistert. Habe es eine Stunde darauf bei Amazon bestellt. Ebenso die vorhin genannten Shooter.  Gut, bei Crysis war es die außergewöhnliche Grafik die mich zum kauf verleitete. Aber im Nachhinein finde ich, dass es sich bei Crysis absolut nicht lohnt das Spiel zu kaufen. Erstens weil es teilweise unspielbar ist und zweitens nach dem ersten durchspielen gähnend langweilig wird. 

Da lob ich mir doch die Max Payne-Reihe sowie Splinter Cell (ohne Double Agent).

Auch bei Filmen wie z.B. Fluch der Karibik. Da bin ich ein absoluter Fan von. Habe hier alle 3 in original liegen. Ich finde, wenn es gute Qualität ist, sollte man auch Geld dafür lassen. Bei dem beschriebenen digitalem Datenmüll naja, einmal saugen oder in der Videothek leihen und danach wieder löschen.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (17. August 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Da dies dank DRM nicht möglich ist, muss man das umgehen, *was wiederum illegal ist. *



Moment! Wenn ich meine Lieder auf eine CD brenne und sie wieder importiere mache ich mich doch nicht strafbar - oder? 

Gruß,
André


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (17. August 2008)

Doch, denke schon.
Deswegen ist Kopierschutz fürn Popo.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (17. August 2008)

Also verboten kann es nicht sein, da selbst Coca Cola den Trick mit dem Brennen und wieder Importieren empfiehlt. (falls MP3-Player kein m4p-Format unterstützt) 

Gruß,
André


----------



## riedochs (17. August 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, denn beim Diebstahl wird eine Sache entwendet, hier wird aber nichts entwendet, es wird nur etwas unrechtmäßig verfielfältigt...
> 
> Das ist am ehesten mit nachgemachten Produkten (Plagiaten) zu vergleichen...



Es wird geistiges Eigentum entwendet. Denn mit einer Software-Lizenz erwirbst du nicht die Software an sich, sondern nur das Recht zur Nutzung dieser.


----------



## riedochs (17. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Moment! Wenn ich meine Lieder auf eine CD brenne und sie wieder importiere mache ich mich doch nicht strafbar - oder?
> 
> Gruß,
> André



Das ist ne Grauzone. Wenn es die iTunes oder sonstwas erlaubt dir eine AudioCD ohne Kopierschutz zu brennen, dann könntest du diese wieder rippen, da du ja dafür keinen Schutzmechanismus mehr umgehst.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. August 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Es wird geistiges Eigentum entwendet. Denn mit einer Software-Lizenz erwirbst du nicht die Software an sich, sondern nur das Recht zur Nutzung dieser.


Naja, erstmal wird nix entwendet oder geklaut, es wird etwas unerlaubt vervielfältigt/nachgemacht!

Vergleichbar wäre z.B. wenn ich mir z.B. den Van Gogh, statt ihn zu kaufen, nachmale.

Durch die unerlaubte Kopie entsteht ja erstmal keinen Schaden, der würd ja erst entstehen, wenn ich mir das Produkt zwar runterlade und es dafür nicht kaufen würde, wenn ichs mir eh nicht gekauft hätte, kann auch kein Schaden entstehen.

Und genau diesen Punkt sieht auch die dt. Justiz so!
Sprich eine unerlaubt benutze Software entspricht eben nicht einem entstandenen Schaden...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Durch die unerlaubte Kopie entsteht ja erstmal keinen Schaden, der würd ja erst entstehen, wenn ich mir das Produkt zwar runterlade und es dafür nicht kaufen würde, wenn ichs mir eh nicht gekauft hätte, kann auch kein Schaden entstehen.
> 
> Und genau diesen Punkt sieht auch die dt. Justiz so!
> Sprich eine unerlaubt benutze Software entspricht eben nicht einem entstandenen Schaden...


 
Jep, sehe ich ähnlich.
Nur weil ich mir gerade ein Album gesaugt habe und es höre, heißt das doch nicht gleichzeitig, ich hätte es mir gekauft, wenn ich es nicht hätte saugen können.
Wenn man mal darüber nachdenkt, wie oft sich die Musikindustrie selbst mit Shows und Galas feiert, kann es denen ja noch nicht so schlecht gehen. 

Außerdem, wenn ich einen Star wirklich mag und hören will, gehen ich zu ihm ins Konzert (auch wenn die Preise für Karten inzwischen unverschämt hoch sind).

Was hat eine Karte von Madonnas Konzert in London letztens gekostet?
Ich glaube 135€ oder so.
Das kann es auch nicht sein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. August 2008)

Vorallendingen wird auch gern verschwiegen, das die Künstler durch Konzerte verdienen und die Albenverkäufe für sie nur ein Beibrot sind!!

Schaut mal auf Youtube und sucht mal 'Napalm' unter Channels oder NuclearBlast...


----------



## uk3k (17. August 2008)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Das glaubst du doch selber nicht wirklich.
> Gerade dann, wenn es keinen Kopierschutz mehr geben würde, wären alle Wege offen und der Boom des illegalen Kopieren würde erst richtig los gehen.
> Denn, den Spruch: "Weshalb für etwas bezahlen was man auch Umsonst haben kann" bekommt man nun mal leider nicht aus den Köpfen sehr vieler Leute raus.
> Und mit Quallität hat das auch nichts zu tun.
> Denn es wird alles illegal aus dem I-Net gesaugt, egal ob das Spiel, die Musik oder das Programm eine gute oder schlechte Quallität hat.



Falsch! ES würde mehr verkauft werden, weil dann die Vorteile des Originals wieder überwiegen würden! Außerdem wäre der Anreiz Cracks zu entwickeln und Kopierschütze auszuhebeln nicht mehr gegeben, wodurch es nicht mehr nötig ist, sein Erfolge im Internet zu präsentieren(zum Download anzubieten). Das bedeutet wiederum dass die verfügbare Menge an illegal bereitgestelltem Material nachlässt, wodurch der Griff zum Original interessanter wird!

Zum Thema Usenet allegmein: Dort ist der Download genauso illegal wie bei Bittorrent, RS, Emule, oder was weis ich. Aber es wird nix zum Upload angeboten, was nach aktueller Rechtslage eh regal ist. Ist also genauso illegal wie alles andere auch, nur dass es dazu auch noch Geld kostet...der Speed? mal im Ernst: Wie viele haben ne 152MBit Leitung um den angepriesenen Speed auszureizen?
Was die wenigsten Usenext-Nutzer wissen: Usenext wird von der Anwaltskanzlei Clemens Rasch aus Hamburg betrieben....Googelt mal nach der Kanzlei und was die so Tagsüber macht, denke mal da werden noch heute einige ihren Acc dort Kündigen


----------



## SpaM_BoT (17. August 2008)

uk3k schrieb:


> Falsch! ES würde mehr verkauft werden, weil dann die Vorteile des Originals wieder überwiegen würden! Außerdem wäre der Anreiz Cracks zu entwickeln und Kopierschütze auszuhebeln nicht mehr gegeben, wodurch es nicht mehr nötig ist, sein Erfolge im Internet zu präsentieren(zum Download anzubieten). Das bedeutet wiederum dass die verfügbare Menge an illegal bereitgestelltem Material nachlässt, wodurch der Griff zum Original interessanter wird!


Na das ist ja nun völliger Quatsch was du hier Erzählst
Der Hauptgund warum Spiele, Musik und Programme aus dem I-Net gesaugt werden ist immer noch das diese Leute kein Geld dafür ausgeben wollen.
Und daran würde sich rein gar nix ändern wenn es keinen Kopierschutz mehr gäbe. Eher anders rum, es würde noch mehr werden weil die sich ja dann nicht mal mehr um Cracks oder Emulationssoftware bemühen müssten.
Das einzige was zurück gehen würde wären die Angebote für Cracks und Emu-Software.


----------



## klefreak (17. August 2008)

es bräuchte halt eine Entwicklung wie bei den Virenscannern
--> heimanwender verbilligt oder Gratis, Firmen müssen zahlen, wer soll sich denn sonst Programme wie Photoshop leisten können??

lg klemens


----------



## exa (17. August 2008)

klefreak schrieb:


> es bräuchte halt eine Entwicklung wie bei den Virenscannern
> --> heimanwender verbilligt oder Gratis, Firmen müssen zahlen, wer soll sich denn sonst Programme wie Photoshop leisten können??
> 
> lg klemens



ganz ehrlich, photoshop cs is auch nich für heimanwender gedacht, dafür is ps elements da...


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. August 2008)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Na das ist ja nun völliger Quatsch was du hier Erzählst
> Der Hauptgund warum Spiele, Musik und Programme aus dem I-Net gesaugt werden ist immer noch das diese Leute kein Geld dafür ausgeben wollen.
> Und daran würde sich rein gar nix ändern wenn es keinen Kopierschutz mehr gäbe. Eher anders rum, es würde noch mehr werden weil die sich ja dann nicht mal mehr um Cracks oder Emulationssoftware bemühen müssten.
> Das einzige was zurück gehen würde wären die Angebote für Cracks und Emu-Software.


Achja?!

Das zeigen auch aktuelle Spiele die nur einen rudimentären bis garkeinen Kopierschutz besitzen...
Sins of a Solar Empire ist so eins...

Das wurd ja bekanntlich relativ gut verkauft, die Frage ist hier doch, wurds so gut verkauft, *eben weils keinen 'anständigen' Kopierschutz hat oder könnte man noch mehr verkaufen wenn man was hätte?!*

Und eine weitere Frage ist doch:
*Wird Mass Effect _WENIGER_ gekauft, eben weil der Kopierschutz davon so bescheuert ist?!*

Ich denke schon, ich hab die Aussage von jemanden, der durchaus das Geld hätte, sich das Spiel zu kaufen und es wohl auch (am Anfang) getan hätte, wenn da nicht dieser dämliche, einschränkende Kopierschutz wäre!!

Ein Spiel zu kaufen, ums dann zu keksen kanns ja wohl auch nicht sein?!





klefreak schrieb:


> es bräuchte halt eine Entwicklung wie bei den Virenscannern
> --> heimanwender verbilligt oder Gratis, Firmen müssen zahlen, wer soll sich denn sonst Programme wie Photoshop leisten können??
> 
> lg klemens


Wie stellst du dir das bitteschön bei Spielen vor?!
Sollen die Verläge, die damit benchen jetzt tausend(e) Euro(s) hinblättern?!
Auch nicht praktikabel...

_es gäbe aber eine andere Möglichkeit zum finanzieren, außer dem Kaufpreis!
Productplacement bzw Werbung in Spielen!_


----------



## exa (17. August 2008)

werbung in spielen is ok, aber nur wenn diese sich ins bild einfügt/ bzw es auch eine werbefreie version für asche gibt...


----------



## riedochs (18. August 2008)

Die Spiele koennten billiger sein, der Kopierschutz kostet einiges an Geld.
Ich bin der Meinung wenn ein Spiel 10 Euro weniger kostet weil kein Kopierschutz drauf ist wuerden es mehr leute kaufen, wegen dem Preis. Bisher habe ich noch keinen sicheren Kopierschutz gesehen.


----------



## Utah29 (18. August 2008)

Wenn die Spiele doch so verbuggt sind und Ihr überhaupt keine Interesse daran habt(Story alles Müll).Warum kopiert Ihr euch dann die Spiele ?
Wenn man was haben will dann kauft man sich das. Und wenn man es sich nicht leisten kann, dann spart man darauf. 
Wie macht Ihr das denn mit Lebensmitteln oder Benzin, auch klauen? 
Raubkopierer sind wie Ladendiebe und/oder Bankräuber.


----------



## Bennz (18. August 2008)

Utah29 schrieb:


> Wenn die Spiele doch so verbuggt sind und Ihr überhaupt keine Interesse daran habt(Story alles Müll).Warum kopiert Ihr euch dann die Spiele ?
> Wenn man was haben will dann kauft man sich das. Und wenn man es sich nicht leisten kann, dann spart man darauf.
> Wie macht Ihr das denn mit Lebensmitteln oder Benzin, auch klauen?
> Raubkopierer sind wie Ladendiebe und/oder Bankräuber.



Kannst du in die Packung gugn bei nem spiel? (jaja test lesen blabla) wenn in deinem Benzin Wasser drin ist, geh ma zurück un sag ey wasser............ geld zurück. mit Essen geht das noch.Bei spielen ist nicht jeder händler so kulland und nimmt es zurück, ich Kaufe nur spiele die mir gefallen. (ich tuhe testen! ist es schitte brauch ich es auch nicht bei mir auf der Platte)


----------



## Malkav85 (18. August 2008)

Zum Testen gibts meist Demos. Jedoch leider nicht zu jedem Spiel.

Was hier schon angeschnitten wurde, ist die Sache mit dem "photoshop". Ich selbst arbeite gerne mit diesem Programm. Aber mal ehrlich: 1500,- Euro für ein Programm? *Tausend*fünfhunder? 

Selbst, wenn das nur für Firmen gedacht ist/wär, dann müsste schon nen "Otto-Normal"-Verbraucher mindestens 2 Monate arbeiten gehen, um sich dieses Programm zuzulegen.

Um mal einen kleinen Vergleich zu machen (der eh hier wieder zerrissen wird ^^): Die Neuerungen waren zum CS2 recht gering. In etwa so, wie manche "Neuerungen" von Fifa 07 auf Fifa 08. 
Will heißen: Was rechtfertigt den hohen Preis, wenn es fast so aussieht/ausgestattet ist wie das vorherige Produkt? 

Ist sicherlich auch ein Argument der Raubkopierer.

Mal ein ganz anderes Thema:

Sich darüber zu streiten bringt im Endeffekt rein gar nichts. Weshalb? Es ist doch so. 
Die meisten die *gegen* das Kopieren sind, versuchen denen die quasi *dafür* sind oder es gelegentlich machen, die Moral bzw. deren falsche Handlung anzuprangen und zu "bekehren".

Bekehren habe ich deshalb benutzt, weil es manchmal Züge wie in der Inqisition annimmt. Leider kann dies nicht funktionieren. Zumindest konnte mich bis heute auch niemand davon überzeugen in die Kirche zu gehen  

Was ich damit sagen möchte: Jeder hat seine eigenen Vorstellungen von Moral, Recht, Sinn und Handeln. Auch wenn man im Recht ist im Sinne des Gesetzes, muss es nicht den gegenüber interessieren. 
Jeder ist für sein Handeln selbst verantwortlich. Also könnt ihr euch darüber ärgern, dass Leute illegal laden, aber im Grunde nichts machen. 
Moralisch ist es im Grunde schon verwerflich, jedoch muss damit jeder selbst leben. 

Daher wird diese Diskussion bestimmt auch noch in 5 Jahren wieder aufkeimen, wenn wiedermal ein Medium geknackt wird oder vervielfältigt.


----------



## Bennz (18. August 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Zum Testen gibts meist Demos. Jedoch leider nicht zu jedem Spiel.



wenn es demos gibt lade ich diese.


----------



## Arrow1982 (18. August 2008)

Wenn ein Spiel 10 Euro kostet, dann kaufe ich es mir und überlege nicht lange. Aber für 50 Euro kaufe ich kein Spiel von dem ich nicht 100% sicher bin dass ich es will. Und das ist vielleicht eines pro Jahr. Die letzten die ich teuer kaufte waren Bioshock und davor Battlefield 2.

Und wer bitte zahlt 150 Euro für Word und Excel?


----------



## riedochs (18. August 2008)

Ich habe 70€ fuer Office 2007 Home and Student bezahlt. Dafuer sind auch 3 Lizenzen dabei.


----------



## Malkav85 (18. August 2008)

Arrow1982 schrieb:


> Und wer bitte zahlt 150 Euro für Word und Excel?


 
Das ist das Problem, was ich schon ansprach. Nochmal 70 Euro oder mehr zahlen, für eine "Weiterentwicklung" bei der lediglich das Layout angepasst wurde und ein paar Neuerungen dazu kamen. 

Sowas nenn man bei Spielen Add Ons, aber bei Programmen wird es gleich als neue Version angepriesen 

Sehr gutes Beispiel ist der Music Maker. Habe die Version 2007 und jetzt 2008. Größter unterschied: neue Musikstücke...toll....hätten die auch günstiger als extra CD verkaufen können. 

Layout, Bedienung...fast alles gleich. Lediglich ein paar Arangements mehr. Und dafür verlangt Magix gleich wieder 100 Euro.


----------



## riedochs (18. August 2008)

Genau aus diesem Grund boykotiere ich Valve Produkte für alle Zeiten.

Ich habe mir Half Life 2 und Episode 1 nacheinander am Erscheinungstag gekauft. Jetzt kann ich entweder die Orange Box für 39€ kaufen um Episode 2 zu bekommen oder die Box mit Episode 1 und Episode 2 für 29€.

Egal wie ich habe entweder nur Episode 1 doppelt oder HL2 und Episode 1 doppelt.


----------



## Malkav85 (18. August 2008)

Tja, dann kauf dir halt ne Re-Release Packung  Wird ja auch von vielen Musikbands angeboten...hauptsache das Cover ist neu und 2 Lieder mehr sind drauf, aber es kostet soviel wie nen normales Album


----------



## Imens0 (18. August 2008)

Beim Kopierschutz wäre ein einfacher Schutz, damit man nicht nur DVD einlegen und kopieren drücken muss, vollkommen ausreichend. Wenns völlig ohne Schutz ist dann wird das nach hinten los gehn schätze ich. Aber sobald man mehr tun muss als nur einlegen und kopieren geben sicherlich einige schon auf....und dann noch der niedrigere Preis im Laden.....


----------



## Burner87 (19. August 2008)

Ich möchte mit diesem Post Raubkopien nicht rechtfertigen, allerdings muss man auch sagen, dass andere Industrien von Kopien deutlich profitieren.
Hersteller von:
- MP3-Playern usw.
- CD/-DVD-Brennern
- Rohlingen
- Festplatten

Wer glaubt den wirklich, dass man Musikplayer mit 80 GB auch nur zur Hälfte mit legaler Musik füllen kann. Beispiel:
40 GB : 4 MB pro Lied = 10.000 Lieder
Wert *satte 10.000 €
Wer lädt auf seinen Player Lieder im Wert eines Autos lol
*


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. August 2008)

Also bei der Kategorie, die ich oben erwähnte, die am meisten von den 'Kopierschutzmaßnahmen' betroffen waren, da sie Navigationssysteme im Auto haben, halte ich sowas für nicht unmöglich!
Das sind auch die die am meisten verarscht wurden und auch gearscht sind, denn diese Kategorie wäre die perfekte Zielgruppe!!
Mitten im Leben stehende 30-55 Jährige, die sehr finanzstark sind und kein Problem haben, sich 10 Alben a 20€ im Monat zu kaufen, sofern das Zeugs ihren Geschmack trifft und auch gut ist, was heutzutage ja leider kaum der Fall ist...


----------



## san1 (22. August 2008)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Das glaubst du doch selber nicht wirklich.





SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Gerade dann, wenn es keinen Kopierschutz mehr geben würde, wären alle Wege offen und der Boom des illegalen Kopieren würde erst richtig los gehen.
> Denn, den Spruch: "Weshalb für etwas bezahlen was man auch Umsonst haben kann" bekommt man nun mal leider nicht aus den Köpfen sehr vieler Leute raus.
> Und mit Qualität hat das auch nichts zu tun.
> Denn es wird alles illegal aus dem I-Net gesaugt, egal ob das Spiel, die Musik oder das Programm eine gute oder schlechte Qualität hat.
> ---------------------


 
Das kann ich nicht Bestätigen mit dem Sinnlosen Kopieren.
Ich kaufe nur Programme, bei denen weder Starforce, Securom oder ähnliches Drauf ist.
Ich habe Sins of a Solar Empire nur gekauft, weil kein Kopierschutz drauf ist. Bei X3 hab ich gewartet bis es auf der Pyramide war Kopierschutzfrei! 
Spore Lab zu Kaufen war ein Fehler!!! Das Spiel kommt niemals auf meinen Rechner zumindest nicht solange Securom drauf ist!!!
Ich lass mir doch nicht von einem Kopierschutz sagen, was auf meinen Rechner Installiert sein darf!!! seitdem gehen meine ORGINAL SPIELE nicht mehr, wie z.B. Star Wars Rebellion und solche Spiele haben Qualität, dagegen kann der Heutige Schrott nicht mithalten z.B. Empire at war, das kann man nur dank Steiners SAU mod ertragen (war ein Totaler Fehlkauf 50€ für Schrott)!!! Mit Ausnahme der Total War Reihe die Ich alle original Habe und das nächste schon Vorbestellt. Die sind gleich von Anfang an Spielbar ohne Patch!
Das was kommt ist dann immer nur Ballancing auf Wunsch der Comunity. 
Oder Oblivion hat auch keinen Sch*** Kopierschutz ging auch weg wie die Semmel. Ich hab es auch gekauft. 
Oder World in Konflict ist auch klasse ohne einschneidende Mechanismen.
Weil Spiele die nicht Starten, weil Nero im Hintergrund läuft um Photos zusammenzustellen, vergesst es und EA fängt auch mit der Securom ******* an Ich zahl doch keine 50€ um ein Spiel wie Spore dreimal Aktivieren zu können!!! wenn ich Hardware Tausch kann es sein das ich den Rechner an einem Tag 4 neu aufsetze mit OS! 
Für 4 Schrottspiele bekomm ich ne HD4870!!! oder ne 9800, steht das in einem Verhältnis? Ich denke nicht es sei den Es ist CoD 4 
Oder Empire: Total War da lohnt es sich und OPF ist auch jeden Cent wert,
ich hab’s zum Vollpreis gekauft und würde es wieder machen, Warum?
Weil es kein 0815 Schrott ist, wie Crysis Grafik ist nicht alles!
Da zock ich lieber meine Orginal CIV 3&4 mit addons da hat man wenigstens Anspruch!!
also liebe Entwickler mehr Inhalt weniger Blender dann wird es auch  gekauft. 

PS: Ich kaufe erst gar nicht und den Schrott zu Raubkopieren, dafür ist mir meine HDD zu Schade


----------



## Viriathus (24. August 2008)

@san1 
Ich bin deiner Meinung - warum soll mir ein Programm oder Spiel sagen, was ich zuvor um 50 Euro gekauft habe, was ich installiert haben darf. Wenn der Preis und die Leistung passen kauf ich es auch. Leider habe ich so viele Spiele in meinem Regal das den Anforderungen eines schönen Spieles nicht gerecht werden! Spiele die man immer wieder spielen kann sollten auch gekauft werden, leider geht das in den Köpfen der Leute nicht rein. 
Warum Raupkopiert wird ist glaub ich immer das gleiche, weil niemand freiwillig für Leistung zahlen will. Ich find das schade.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. August 2008)

Viriathus schrieb:


> Warum Raupkopiert wird ist glaub ich immer das gleiche, weil niemand freiwillig für Leistung zahlen will. Ich find das schade.


Das würd ich so nicht sagen wollen...

Viele fühlen sich einfach verarscht, 50€ für ein Spiel ausgegeben zu haben, das sie dann in einem Tag intensiven Zockens durch haben und, da es irgendwie doch nicht so wirklich toll ist, kein 2. mal spielen möchten...
Und dann noch die ganze Kopierschutzscheiße...
*Wenn ein Spiel mir vorschreibt, wie oft ich es installieren darf, warum soll ichs dann kaufen?!*
Das ist bei neueren Securerom Versionen der Fall, die (leider gottes) von Bioware genutzt wird, z.B. bei Bioshock oder Mass Effect...
Letzteres ist ein wirklich richtig gutes Spiel das es verdient hat, gekauft zu werden, allerdings schreckt der Kopierschutz dann doch irgendwie ab und ist ein Grund für viele es doch nicht zu kaufen...

So blöde wie die Herren Publisher denken, sind die meisten dann auch nicht.
Da wird dann halt erstmal auf etwas verzichtet, weil man mit der Gängelung, die einem auferlegt wird, nicht einverstanden ist...

Und das ist das eigentliche Problem, das die Publisher (leider nicht) kapieren...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das würd ich so nicht sagen wollen...
> 
> Viele fühlen sich einfach verarscht, 50€ für ein Spiel ausgegeben zu haben, das sie dann in einem Tag intensiven Zockens durch haben und, da es irgendwie doch nicht so wirklich toll ist, kein 2. mal spielen möchten...
> Und dann noch die ganze Kopierschutzscheiße...


 
Du hast die ganzen Bugs vergessen. Wenn ich ein Spiel für 50€ kaufe, erwarte ich einfach, dass es einwandfrei funktioniert, Kopierschutz hin oder her.
Die Entwickler sollen den User nicht einfach mit Müll alleine lassen.
Ich muss nur den Mist mit Test Drive Unlimited angucken.
Eigentlich ein tolles Spiel, aber diese ewigen Server Probleme, die kontraproduktiv sind und darunter der Spielspaß erheblich leidet.
Meinen neuen DVD Player würde ich auch umtauschen, wenn ich zum Gucken dieser einen DVD plötzlich noch mal ein Update für ein paar Euro ziehen müsste.
Mein Auto muss auch nicht upgedatet werden, nur weil ich auf einer Straße fahre, auf die ich zuvor noch nicht war.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> *Wenn ein Spiel mir vorschreibt, wie oft ich es installieren darf, warum soll ichs dann kaufen?!*
> Das ist bei neueren Securerom Versionen der Fall, die (leider gottes) von Bioware genutzt wird, z.B. bei Bioshock oder Mass Effect...
> Letzteres ist ein wirklich richtig gutes Spiel das es verdient hat, gekauft zu werden, allerdings schreckt der Kopierschutz dann doch irgendwie ab und ist ein Grund für viele es doch nicht zu kaufen...


 
Jep, ich habe weder Bioshock noch Mass Effect. Sowas umgehe ich dann, wenn es mir zu nervig ist.
Half Life 2 habe ich auch nicht gekauft, zu blöd mit dem Steam Schrott.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> So blöde wie die Herren Publisher denken, sind die meisten dann auch nicht.
> Da wird dann halt erstmal auf etwas verzichtet, weil man mit der Gängelung, die einem auferlegt wird, nicht einverstanden ist...
> 
> Und das ist das eigentliche Problem, das die Publisher (leider nicht) kapieren...


 
Genau meine Meinung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. August 2008)

Sins of a Solar Empire ist ja ein hervorragendes Beispiel für ein Spiel das sich hervorragend verkauft hat, eben weils keinen Kopierschutz hat!

So wirklich überragend ist es nicht, voralllendingen da keine Storyline vorhanden ist, einfach nur eine wilde aneinanderreihung von Skirmish Maps...

Aber wenns mal (wieder) ein recht ordentliches Spiel ohne nennenswerten Kopierschutz gibt, wird sich gleich richtig drauf gestürzt...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (24. August 2008)

Dennoch bin ich immer noch der Meinung das sich die Leute ihre Spiele u. Filme weiterhin aus dem I-Net saugen werden, auch wenn es keinen Kopierschutz mehr gäbe.
Denn die Mehrheit hat entweder einfach kein Geld für solche Dinge übrig weil sie es sich einfach nicht leisten können, oder sie wollen definitiv kein Geld für Software ausgeben da sie ja nun mal der Meinung sind "Warum für etwas bezahlen wenn man es für Umsonst bekommen kann". 
Oder meint ihr die Leute haben dann mehr Geld wenn es keinen Kopierschutz mehr gibt? Ganz zu schweigen von denen die immer alles für Umsonst haben wollen, egal was die Software kostet und wie gut sie ist.
Die die sich Software kaufen werden immer in der Minderheit bleiben. Auch ohne Kopierschutz.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. August 2008)

Ja, aber die Herrschaften würden dann auch mehr verkaufen weil die ehrlichen Kunden, die nicht ganz so viel Geld haben, auch mal öfter was kaufen würden/könnten...

Illegale Kopien gab es immer und wird es auch immer geben, dagegen kann man nix tun, was man aber tun kann, ist den ehrlichen Leuten das Leben nicht allzu schwer zu machen und sie für den Kauf einer Software zu belohnen, mit irgendwelchen materiellen Beigaben zum Beispiel einem Buch, ein paar Postern und ähnlichem, wie es vor 10-20 Jahren eigentlich üblich war!

Als ich mir damals X-Wing gekauft hab, lag neben den 5 Disketten mit dem Spiel auch ein 300-500 Seiten Klopper als Handbuch mit bei (müsste nachschauen, habs aber noch  )

Was bekomme ich heute?!
eine DVD Schachtel mit einem kleinen Büchlein. (was ich nicht soo schlecht find, so kann mans ins Regal stellen und hat immer alles beisammen, find ich gut), allerdings hätte ich schon ein paar mehr Beigaben und eine anständige Story!

Das muss auch garnicht sowas aufwändiges wie bei Wing Commander 3 und 4 sein aber mir fehlt die Geschichte...

Command and Conquer ist eins der wenigen Spiele, das noch eine Geschichte erzählt, letztens hab ich durch Zufall noch so ein Spiel gefunden, das sich beim spielen allerdings auch aufs wesentliche konzentriert -> Nexus - the Jupiter Incident...
Das hat auch wie Command and Conquer recht viele Videosequenzen + sehr viele 'Zwischengespräche', ein Computerspiel wie man sichs vorstellt - eigentlich!!
Leider ist es irgendwie etwas untergegangen, Nexus...
_es gab lang kein Spiel, das mich so gefesselt hat wie Nexus - the Jupiter Incident_

Bei den großen schauts aber sonst eher mau aus mit dem Erzählen einer Geschichte...
Die Geschichte von Mass Effect fand ich nicht soo mitreißend...


----------



## SkastYX (24. August 2008)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Dennoch bin ich immer noch der Meinung das sich die Leute ihre Spiele u. Filme weiterhin aus dem I-Net saugen werden, auch wenn es keinen Kopierschutz mehr gäbe.
> Denn die Mehrheit hat entweder einfach kein Geld für solche Dinge übrig weil sie es sich einfach nicht leisten können, oder sie wollen definitiv kein Geld für Software ausgeben da sie ja nun mal der Meinung sind "Warum für etwas bezahlen wenn man es für Umsonst bekommen kann".
> Oder meint ihr die Leute haben dann mehr Geld wenn es keinen Kopierschutz mehr gibt? Ganz zu schweigen von denen die immer alles für Umsonst haben wollen, egal was die Software kostet und wie gut sie ist.
> Die die sich Software kaufen werden immer in der Minderheit bleiben. Auch ohne Kopierschutz.



Ich denke auch, wenn man sich Hardware runterladen könnte, würden das sehr viele machen. 
Es liegt nicht an den Spielen selbst, sondern daran, dass man sich etwas, was normalerweise ~50€ Kostet für 0 bekommt und dieses denken kann man nie und nimmer allen "Piraten" austreiben.

Wenn man solches Denken kurieren möchte, dann muss man den Leuten klar machen für was man bezahlt, also nicht nur die DVD mit vielen Punkten und Strichen drin, sondern für mehrere Jahre harte Arbeit.
Ich kann mir das Gefühl vieler Entwickler gut vorstellen, welche mit ihrem Spiel lediglich die Gewissheit bekommen, ein gutes Game entwickelt zu haben, aber trotzdem finanziell auf der Strecke bleiben, weil einfach zu viele Leute 2 Jahre Arbeit in 2 Std. runterladen.


----------



## DesirePC (24. August 2008)

Man kann ja reden wie man will, Raubkopien sind nun mal illegal.
Ich durfte adobe-Software einsenden, die ich bei ebay ersteigert habe.
Das ganze war dann ca. 3 Monate bei adobe zur Softwareüberprüfung, bis ich dann meinen Rechtsanwalt doch noch beauftragt habe.
Kurz darauf kam der ganze Kram zurück, die Software war original.
Toll find ich sowas, wenn man als ehrlicher Käufer erstmal ein viertel Jahr auf seine teure Software verzichten muß, nur weil der Verdacht auf Raubkopie besteht.
Aber zu den Games:

Die Preise für diejenigen, die schon am Verkaufregal stehen, bevor das neu Game drinsteht sind eben sehr hoch 
Wer es also abwarten kann , spart und umgeht so evtl. viel Ärger mit Bugs im Game. Was nicht heißen soll, das jedes neue Game zwangsläufig auch mit Bugs rauskommt.
Bei neuen Games hat sich so die Preisschiene bei ca. 50€ eingerenkt, find ich allemal dreist, ein fairer Preis wäre ca. 30-40 €.
Spieletauschen ist vieleicht auch noch eine gute Idee.


----------



## N1d3L (29. August 2008)

Ich denke der Grund sind nicht die Fehler im Spiel, oder lahme Storys etc.

Ich denke es ist der Preis in Kombination mit der Zielgruppe - Erklärung:

Wenn ich mal zurückdenke wie lange ich wirklich ernsthaft gezockt habe war bei ungefähr 19 -21 schluss. Dann kam Arbeit und die wahren Sorgen des Lebens. Ich hatte schlicht und ergreifend keine Zeit mehr und konnte nur noch drüber lesen. Schließlich kann ich nicht 10-12 Stunden am Tag nicht zuhause sein und dann meine bessere Hälfte allein lassen um zu zocken.

Ergo liegt die Zielgruppe bei denen, die mehr Zeit und weniger Verantwortung haben. Zielgruppe 12 - 18 sag ich mal grob...ja sicher es wird ausreißer zu allen Richtungen geben.

Die Zielgruppe hat ein Problem, Geld! Kein eigenes Einkommen heißt man ist auf fremdes "Kapital" angewiesen. Nur sind die Eltern selten bereit 50-60 € jeden Monat auszugeben, nur damit Junior den ganzen Tag am Rechner hängt, anstatt was sinnvolleres mit der Zeit anzufangen. Und sollte Junior einen Nebenjob o. ä. haben wird das Geld auch gestreut und nicht nur in Spiele etc. investiert (i know Einzelfälle machen das so)

Somit ist der Preis das Hauptproblem. Die Lösung ist in der Gruppe Gleichaltriger mit einem nicht sehr ausgeprägten Unrechtsbewusstsein die Raubkopie. Zumal dann auch noch die Anerkennung dazu kommt, wenn man ein neues Spiel besorgen kann, dass kein anderer hat.

Ich denke Spiele für 25 € würden da einiges ändern. Erstens Eltern würden eher Geld geben (und wenn auch nur ein bischen dazu) und auch Kinder/Jugendliche könnten so eine Anschaffung stemmen.

Natürlich sollten Spiele Bug-frei sein und auch Langzeitspielspaß bieten. Denn wer gibt gern Geld für Schrott aus. Aber ich denke der Umsatz ließe sich durch geringere Preise und attraktivere Original Produkte steigern. Beispielsweise sinnvolle Anleitungen oder nette Gimmiks wie billige T-Shirts, Poster oder wie der Orden in WingCommander III.


----------



## Malkav85 (29. August 2008)

Ein Preis von ca. 30 Euro für ein -persönlich- gutes Spiel ist sehr schmackhaft. 

Die Entwicklungskosten sind zwar immens hoch, jedoch dürfte es dem ein oder anderen Designer nicht schaden, wenn er sich mal einen Ferrari, Porsche oder sonstiges weniger kaufen kann.


----------



## maGic (13. September 2008)

Zu beispiele Spiele mit STeam kaufe ich nicht, und Games mit Internetzwang kaufe ich auch nicht.

Ich größte Esel kaufe Lost Planet


----------



## Floletni (14. September 2008)

Kann auch die Raubkopierer verstehen. Da wäre nämlich als gutes Beispiel EE3 zu nennen. Ein völliger reinfall und dafür soll man 50€ löhnen? Da kann man das Geld gleich auf die Straße werfen und da hat man mehr von. Zum Glück habe ich es mir nicht geholt nach dem ich mal den 2ten Teil angespielt habe.
Auch finde ich die Spiele die heut zu Tage auf den Markt kommen gar nicht mehr so prikelnd. Die Leute wünschen sich ein Spiel wie AoE 2 und bekommen nur Schrott. Oder auch ein Empire Earth mit neuer Garfik wäre auch nicht schlecht. Aber alles was ich in der letzten Zeit gekauft habe (und das war nicht grad viel) war meistens schon nach kurzer Spieldauer langweilig. Würde man ein wirklich gutes Spiel mal herstellen würden es auch mehr kaufen. Bei den ganzen schlechten Müll wird man fast gezwungen Raubkopien zu machen.

Und ich gebe selbst zu das manch meiner Musikdateien auf mein Rechner illegal sind(woher soll man sonst ne CD von "Pflanzer" her bekommen). Auch manche Programme sind nicht grad legal die ich hab. Aber dazu muss man auch stehen. Aber an Spiele will ich da nicht so trauen. So jetzt ahbe ich mich erstmal geoutet.


----------



## REtender (14. September 2008)

Hmm ich muss dir Recht geben aber...hörst du nicht schon das klopfen an der Tür du öffnest und 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dieser nette Herr rollt vor deiner Türe herum und redet auf dich mit Paragraphen ein


----------



## simons700 (14. September 2008)

Ich kauf mir eigentlich gar keine Spiele mehr warum soll ich 50€ für z.B. COD ausgeben wenn ich den gleichen spass auch bei CSS (welches ich schon ewig hab)haben kann oder warum soll ich mir GRID kaufen für 0€ gibts tmn und das macht online deutlich mehr bock meiner meinung nach.
Wenn sie diese spiele für 10-15 euro auf den markt werfen würden würde ich mir jedes davon kaufen auch das es dann in 2-3 tagen durchgespielt is wär mir egal. Das is ne ganz andere Preisklasse. DVD´s sind ja auch nich so teuer für 7-15€ bekommt man schon topp filme und diese Filme zu drehen war sicher auch nicht billiger wie das erstellen der PC spiele.


----------



## riedochs (14. September 2008)

Spiele die ich nicht zwingend haben muss kauf ich mir dann als 10 - 20€ Version.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. September 2008)

Ich kauf fast ausschließlich nur noch Heft Vollversionen oder aber die 10€ Teile von der Pyramide oder so.


Vollpreis Spiele kauf ich mir eigentlich nicht mehr, nur in Ausnahmefällen, wenns SPiel wirklich richtig gut ist, was nicht soo oft vorkommt.

Das nächste wird wohl Starcraft 2 sein...


----------



## Rainman (14. September 2008)

warum wird raubkopiert? ---> Weil es geht...

naja die Preise sind irgendwo gerechtfertigt......Gameprogger sind nicht gerade billig^^
und je weniger Games verkauft werden, desto höher muss der Preis sein, damit man die Kosten wieder reinkricht bzw. der Umsatz gleichbleibt.
Ein Teufelskreis...


----------



## Nogger451 (15. September 2008)

"Warum werden Autos geklaut??", fragte der Autohersteller..

Bei den Antworten hier glaube ich wirklich das 80% hier Minderjährige Schmarozer sind.

Wenn Porsche seine Autos so teuer macht muss ich sie mir halt klauen, wie das geht steht ja auch überall - Denn für den kurzweiligen Spaß mit dem Auto zur Arbeit zu fahren bezahle ich ja keine 70.000,- €.
Achso, weil mein neuer Audi die letzte Zeit so oft in der Werkstatt war, werde ich mir ab jetzt nur noch Autos klauen, denn für das Geld was man ausgibt hat man nur Ärger,.. dazu noch die lästige Steuer und ganz zu schweigen von den ständigen Inspektionen - DIE auch noch Geld kosten - .... 

Die Leute, die sich keine Computerspiel leisten können, brauchen auch keine.. oder müssen warten bis es sie für 5 € irgendwo anders gibt. Das gleiche gilt für Filme und und und..

Als ehrlicher Käufer fühle ich mich verarscht wenn andere sich das alles umsonst besorgen,.. und leider fast immer Straffrei bleiben.

Hoffentlich ändert sich das bald,.. egal wie! Die meisten haben immer Geld für ne neue Grafikarte oder die neuste CPU.. aber kein Geld mehr für die Software.. tut mir leid.. über solche Leute mach ich mich nur Lustig. 

Ach so, falls gleich so ein Möchtegernkiddy meint.. "ich lach über dich, weil du dir alles kaufst und ich das umsonst bekomme.." 
Lach so viel du willst.. ich bemitleide dich nur, da du nicht weist wie Wirtschaft, Soziales Leben und die Industrie funktioniert.. 

*laber laber /aus*


----------



## ThugAngel87 (15. September 2008)

also.
Ich finde bei manchen games es auch echt überzogen die dann für den pc mit 45-55€ oder auf der konsole zb mit 60-65€ auf den markt zu bringen.
da zockt man jenachdem dann 15std und spielts dann nie wieder.

ich kaufe mir auch nur noch spiele.
die da wären. GTA und PES.  die habe ich alle. und ja ORIGINAL
Gta seit dem ersten teil.
und PES seit dem ersten teil für die PS2. nur kaufe ich sie jetzt auf dem PC seit dem 6. teil
wenn leihe ich auch games aus. und check die dann an übers we.
und hol mir die dann bei amazon oder bei ebay.
da bekommt man die gut billig.
naja, und games die ich gerne auch online spiele. kaufe ich auch. wie zb PES oder NFS. oder half life 2.


naja und bei der music.
da ich hip hop fan bin. kaufe ich mir zb immer die alben die mir gefallen.
und habe über 150 rap/hip hop &rnb alben.
alle original. und seit 2 jahren mach ich die mir als 320mp3 auffen pc.



kurz um.

ich finde die spiele hersteller....sollten die games mal billiger machen.

vl ein blödes beispiel.
aber als ich vor 10 jahren mein erstes handy hatte. da waren sms und die min tarife auch schweine teuer. wenn man da an flatrates gedacht hätte. hätte man ein für blöd verkauft.
genau wie mitm internet.
damals lag der preis pro std inet bei 6 mark.
heute hab ich für 25€ soviel ich will.
und alle verdienen mehr daran.
weil man es einer breiteren masse an leuten anbieten kann.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (15. September 2008)

Nogger451 schrieb:


> "Warum werden Autos geklaut??", fragte der Autohersteller..
> 
> Bei den Antworten hier glaube ich wirklich das 80% hier Minderjährige Schmarozer sind.
> 
> ...




ich gebe dir soweit recht. naja auch wenn autos 100000 teurer sind wie games.
aber so in aspekt stimmt das schon.
ich update mein pc auch andauernd.
in 1,5 jahren 2cpus und die 3. GrKa. 2 festplatten und das 2. RAM paar.


----------



## Malkav85 (15. September 2008)

Nogger451 schrieb:


> "Warum werden Autos geklaut??", fragte der Autohersteller..
> 
> Bei den Antworten hier glaube ich wirklich das 80% hier Minderjährige Schmarozer sind.
> 
> ...


 
Mit deinem Vergleich kann ich mich nicht so recht anfreunden. 

Denn es ist weitaus schwieriger ein Auto zu klauen, da:
1. der Gegenstand zu groß ist um ihn zu verstecken
2. man ein Auto nicht aus dem Internet ziehen kann, wo es für fast jeden zugänglich wär
3. ich nicht nur (Zitat) "kurzweilig damit zu Arbeit fahre", sondern auch ml in den Urlaub, zu Freunden, etc.
4. eine Inspektion oder Reparatur jeden Tag gemacht werden kann, ein Patch/Update aber meist lange Zeit auf sich warten lässt.

Aber in einem Punkt gebe ich dir Recht: Wenn man kein Geld für einen Oberklassewagen hat, dann braucht man diesen auch nicht nur um damit evtl. anzugeben. Ich selbst besitze einen Fiat Punto und bin zufrieden damit, da ich froh bin einen fahrbaren Untersatz zu haben. 

Was man daraus schließen lassen kann, dass Leute, die sich ein teures (aktuelles) Spiel nicht leisten können, halt warten müssen, bis es günstiger ist.


----------



## Nogger451 (15. September 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Mit deinem Vergleich kann ich mich nicht so recht anfreunden.
> 
> Denn es ist weitaus schwieriger ein Auto zu klauen, da:
> 1. der Gegenstand zu groß ist um ihn zu verstecken
> ...


 
Das was du angesprochen hast,.. - richtig - .. aber genau das ist der Grund warum die Leute so viele sachen runterladen. Ich bauhaupte mal das dies bei Musik noch viel schlimmer ist.
Traurige Wahrheit.. Viele wissen gar nicht das sie damit viel Schaden anrichten.. nein.. sie nennen es eine Revolte gegen die Preispolitik der Spielehersteller.. oder der Kampf gegen den Kopierschutz.. 
Ich finde diese Begründung lächerlich!
Das illigale runterladen zeigt nur die Notwendigkeit des Marktes.. jeder will es.. nicht jeder hat das Geld.. dennoch brauch er es..


----------



## Malkav85 (15. September 2008)

Bei Musik ist es definitiv schlimmer. Doch gerade dort ist der Unterschied zwischen Qualität und Quantität imens. 

Vieles hört sich gleich an. Und meist ist es zu Umständlich sich jede Scheibe einzeln im Laden anzuhören. 

Klar ist es für mich selbstverständlich meine Lieblingsbands durch den Kauf der CDs, DVDs und Konzertbesuchen zu supporten, aber was ist mit den Bands, deren Alben schwierig zu bekommen sind oder zu überhöhten Preisen?

Bei PC Spielen sieht es wieder anders aus. Dort gibt es zig Möglichkeiten dort dran zu kommen: Internet, Videothek, Freunde. Und ebenso viele Möglichkeiten ein funktionsfähiges Spiel zu machen mit no CD/DVD Cracks, Images, etc. 

Das mit der Musik ist einfacher, das mit den Spielen schwieriger. Dennoch bleiben weiterhin zu viele Möglichkeiten bestehen sich die Sachen illegal zu beschaffen. 

Und solange das noch möglich ist, wird sich auch nichts daran ändern. Ethik und Moral hin oder her.


----------



## Rainman (15. September 2008)

> Und solange das noch möglich ist, wird sich auch nichts daran ändern. Ethik und Moral hin oder her.



NOCH ist gut....das war grade erst der Anfang^^ die PCs und ne DSLflat werden immer schneller und günstiger...

Das Internet bietet Freiheiten, die die Menschheit nicht mehr missen wollen und auch können....viele erkennen, dass sie im Kapitalismus wohl doch nicht das "faire" Allheilmittel gefunden haben


----------

